# Paths of Legend: Lord Noran's War (IC)



## crazy_monkey1956 (Sep 4, 2007)

This is the IC thread for Lord Noran's War.  The players in the following list please make a check-in post.

_dramatis personae_

Ahote Silverbrook - Wild Elf Sorcerer played by Yttermayn
Hrugnir - Feral Half-Ogre Barbarian/Fighter played by bedford
Kae'Ari - Astral Deva played by Lynx_The_one
Keefe - Azgundi Rogue/Assassin played by ethandrew
Nyrazha al'Zandrin - Emiran Rogue/Bard played by shadowmask 
Phaidadru Farradur - Half-Elf Rogue/Sorcerer played by blackdraco
Shajrom Duzmar - Mountain Dwarf Rogue/Cleric played by Voda Vosa

Include in your check-in post the following information: 

Finalized version of your character sheet, including background.  
A physical description of your character, including any obvious gear, weapons, and armor.
IC response to the following...

*Frontier City of Delagund, Duchy of Vedlund* 

Lord Noran's capital, Delagund could barely be called a city, at least not by someone used to the Azgundi capital.  Rain stained wooden walls, barely ten feet tall, surrounded the modest settlement, closing in the shops and homes of the folk eking out an existence under the looming threat of orcs from the mountains.  The town's garrison of armed guards and patrols were fully manned...unlike the other duchies of Azgund, most of which barely had enough soldiers to man the walls.  But the troops of Vedlund had an uneasy look to them.  They were there in defiance of the King.  By order of Lord Noran, they had not gone to war...and most of them feared the repercussions to come.

Ahote found himself approaching the walled town in mid afternoon, sensing the tension emanating from the walls like the waves of heat emanating from the sun overhead.

Hrugnir is within those walls, having recently returned from a border patrol.  His patrol sergeant had just informed him that Lord Noran himself wanted to speak with Hrugnir in the Lord's Keep.

Phaidadru's human uncle, a sergeant in Lord Noran's militia, has been busy of late, leaving Phai on his own more often than not.  Today is no different, except that Phai's uncle left that morning with a sense of urgency.  Something was happening, something that had his uncle anxious.

Shajrom had awakened that morning to find a message waiting for him.  Shajrom's work for Lord Noran had earned him an audience with the Lord himself, this very day in the Lord's Keep.

*The Capital City of Azgund*

The capital city is a sprawling metropolis, having overgrown the city walls on at least two occassions.  Nonetheless, defense is of paramount important, with troops not sent to the Emiran front lines patrolling the city streets and keeping a watchful eye.  The King's Palace upon the Hill is particularly well defended, its multi-tiered structure home to a garrison of a hundred troops.  

Kae'Ari finds herself invited to an audience with the King's strategic advisors within those palace walls.  It is mid afternoon and the blazing heat outside makes the cool interior of the palace a welcome comfort.  The King's grand hall is decorated with tapestries, plush couches and pillows, servants offering wine, and many other luxuries.  Seated on one of those couches is the Emiran ambassador and his daughter.  Entering from the back of the palace is a young Azgundi man of obvious noble birth.

Keefe's uncle, whom he had rarely seen since the beginning of the war, had sent word through his advisors that Keefe was to be present for a meeting with a representative of the Healing Light this afternoon, as well as the Emiran ambassador.  Keefe thus found himself in the grand hall, witnessing the entrance of an angel.

Nyrazha's father had been invited to attend a meeting in the palace this day, and thus Nyrazha found herself in the grand hall as well, seated next to her father, the Emiran ambassador, as the angel entered.  Her father lets out a low murmur in the Emiran tongue, "The King brings potent allies.  His motives I begin to question...what are his intentions for our land after Thay is defeated.  Hmm."


----------



## ethandrew (Sep 4, 2007)

[sblock=Keefe Lyantaclis]Keefe Lyantaclis

Male Human Rogue 5 | Assassin 1
Alignment: CE

Abilities: 
STR - 10 
DEX - 16 
CON - 10 
INT - 16 
WIS - 8 
CHA - 16 

HP: 23
Speed: 30ft
Initiative: +3

AC: 18 (+5 Armor, +3 Dex)

Saves:
Fort: 2
Reflex: 8
Will: 1

BAB/Ranged/Grapple: +4/+7/+4

Weapons:
Dagger +7 1d4 19-20x2
Ranged Dagger +7 1d4 19-20x2 10’
Masterwork Rapier +8 1d6 18-20x2
Sap +7 1d6 Non-Lethal x2

Class Abilities:
-Sneak Attack 4d6
-Evasion
-Trapfinding
-Trapsense +1
-Improved Uncanny Dodge
-Death Attack
-Poison Use

Racial Abilities:
+4 Skills at 1st Level
+1 Skill at each level
Extra Feat at 1st Level
Favored Class: Any

Feats:
Stealthy
Weapon Finesse
Persuasive
Quickdraw

Skills:
Balance 3+2 Synergy = 5
Bluff 3+9 Ranks +3 Circlet +2 Feat = 17
Climb 0+2 Synergy = 2
Craft Poisonmaking 3+9 Ranks = 12
Diplomacy 3+3 Circlet +4 Synergy = 10
Disguise 3+3 Circlet +2 Synergy = 8
Escape 3+9 Ranks +2 Synergy = 14
Gather Information 3+9 Ranks +3 Circlet +2 Synergy = 17
Hide 3+9 Ranks +5 Cloak +2 Feat = 19
Intimidate 3+3 Circlet +2 Feat +2 Synergy = 10
Jump 0+2 Synergy = 2
Knowledge Local 3+8 Ranks = 11
Move Silently 3+9 Ranks +5 Boots +2 Feat = 19
Open Lock 3+1 Rank = 4
Search 3+9 Ranks = 12
Sense Motive -1+9 Ranks = 8
Sleight of Hand 3+9 Ranks +2 Synergy = 14 (+2 bonus Daggers; +2 Cloak bonus)
Sleight of Hand with hiding daggers 3+9+2+2+2 = 18
Survival -1+2 Synergy = 1
Tumble 3+9 Ranks = 12
Use Rope 3+9 Ranks +2 Synergy = 14

Languages:
Common
Azgundi
Thayvian
Emiran
Tureni

Gear & Equipment:
+1 Mithral Chain 2100
Circlet of Persuasion 4500
Boots of Elvenkind 2500
Cloak of Elvenkind 2500

65 Gold left

20 Daggers 40gp
Sap 1gp
MW Rapier 320 gp

Sleeping (Drow) Poison 6 vials 450gp
	(Injury DC 13; Initial Unconscious; Secondary Unconscious 2d4 hours)

Noble Outfit 75gp

Light Warhorse 150gp
Riding Saddle 10gp
Saddle Bag 4gp

Gear:
Signet Ring 5gp
Silk Rope 10gp
Grappling Hook 1gp
Crowbar 2gp
MW Manacles 50gp
Flint and Steel 1gp
Tent 10gp
Amazing Lock 150gp
Belt 1gp
Waterskin 1gp
Chest 2gp
Bedroll
Backpack 2gp
Smokestick 20gp
Thieves Tools 30gp

Spells:
Known
1st: Ghost Sound, True Strike
Per Day: 1
DC: 14

Physical Appearance: 
Age: 22
Height: 5’9”
Weight: 152
Eyes: Bright Blue
Hair: Blonde
Skin: Fair - Tanned
Keefe is quite easy on the eyes with a disarming smile. His blonde hair is streaked with the sun, curled tightly to fall onto his shoulders. He is not quite tall, but neither is he short. And while no one would claim that he has a god-like physique, his lean body portrays his dexterous ways. His beautiful clothes betray his nobility, and even as such, a fleeting glint of mithral can be seen underneath, though Keefe does not appear to be wearing any armor. He has a belt strewn with daggers the whole length around, though he never wears this during formal affairs (except under his garb). His finely crafted blade rests at his left hip, with an extravagant pommel displaying his family’s wealth.

[sblock=Background]Keefe Lyantaclis was born into a life of luxury and affluence, neither of which he dislikes in any imaginable fashion. Given his noble birth and the fact of who is uncle is, Keefe has had every opportunity to succeed in a life of his choosing. Some would say that gift of freewill has tainted the young man, developing a rebellious streak laced with independence and a complete lack of authority, save for family law. Others would say that Keefe chooses his opportunities with wit and canny few possess, and in his devious and demented ways has harnessed abilities in him that were apparent since childhood but largely ignored due to their lascivious and salacious nature.

Suffice it to say that Keefe enjoys his life, albeit at times he has forced himself into unfathomable circumstances that normal men would find dooming save for his position in life and kinship with the King of Azgund. As a child Keefe would play and learn like most noble children would. Each progressive year would unfurl a darker side to the young boy, his play rougher and his actions darker. In his teenage years Keefe would abuse his freedom and station in life. Naturally charismatic, his peers and royal cousins gravitated toward him and soon followed in Keefe’s nefarious acts of debauchery, lewdness, and general mischief.

All this was fine with the family, though a few askance glances betrayed reticence at allowing the royal heirs to be manipulated by Keefe, until his direct action caused a death within the royal keep. Granted, the death was of someone of no import, so it was easy to push under the proverbial rug, but Keefe’s outlandish behavior was ultimately addressed. His punishment was to spend each waking hour under the watch and employ of his uncle, usually performing whatever mundane duties the castellan or men at arms could come up with. After initial stubborn consternation, Keefe eventually stopped his complaints and performs whatever duties decently. Over time, once trust was a little more common, errands would issue forth from more important people, occasionally the king himself, and Keefe would oblige. Odd jobs, secret jobs, unsavory jobs would seep their way through the cracks and find themselves asked upon Keefe, who soon took pride in his assorted abilities to perform his various tasks.

In time Keefe’s abilities manifested apparent and it was clear to all where his skills truly lay. When the Thay-Emiran War broke out and King Lyantaclis called his lords into action, everything was going smoothly in the Azgund Capital except for the rogue Lord Nolan. Instead of sending his beloved nephew to war, the King instead opted to put some of Keefe’s unique talents to use, either in hopes to persuade the lowly Lord Nolan to rally for war as the Thayvian threat is greater than that of any marauding orcs, or to do whatever else might need be done to best accomplish this task into finality.[/sblock][/sblock]

Keefe walks into the Grand Hall expecting all the boredom of running a kingdom has to offer and he is not disappointed. Diplomats, Ambassadors, and stuffy old men who think too highly of themselves litter the various locales, sipping his uncle's wines and eating his family's food.

He leans casually against a wall before fully entering and having to acknowledge empty nods and judging stares. His blonde hair cascades down his neck in tight curls, naturally keeping out of his dazzling blue eyes. His natural charisma is apparent, having received kingly good looks that seem to have skipped his unfortunate cousins. He grabs the edge of his cloak and holds it tightly over his body as he rests back, one leg crossing the other.

At the appearance of an angel, Keefe stands straight and cocks his head slightly to the side. In a warm baritone he says to himself, "My my, you've outdone yourself this time, Uncle." He whips the cloak behind him and strides confidently forward from the other side of the hall.


----------



## Lynx_The_one (Sep 5, 2007)

* Kae'ari *
NG Female Astral Deva
[sblock=Crunch] 
*Stats*
STR: 18 (Starts as 14)
DEX: 16 (Starts as 14)
CON: 17 (Starts as 15)
WIS: 14 (Starts as 12)
INT: 12 (Starts as 12)
CHA: 14 (Starts as 12)

*HP: 45* 

*Saves:*
Fort: +7
Wis: +6
Ref: +7

*Feats*: Power Attack, Point Blank shot 
*Skills* (I'm only listing ones with ranks)
Listen + 11 (9 ranks +2 Stats)
Spot  +11 (9 ranks +2 Stats)
Intimidate + 11 (9 ranks +2 Stats)
Hide +12 (9 ranks +3 Stats)
Diplomacy +11(9 Ranks +2 Stats)
Knowledge(Obscure history of the world/myths)+10(9 ranks +1 Stats)  
Knowledge(Religion) +10(9 ranks +1 Stats)
Knowledge(The Planes) +10(9 ranks +1 Stats)
Knowledge(Nobility and Royalty) +10(9 ranks +1 Stats) 
*Attacks*
 +10 Melee 2d6+7
+9 Range 1d8+5

*AC*: 23
Touch: 14 

*Items*
+1 Greatsword 2350 Gp 
+1 composite Longbow (+4 Str bonus)2800 Gp
Dusty rose Prism Ioun stone +1 AC 5000 Gp
+1 studded Leather +4 Ac 1175
10 Cold Iron arrows 141 GP
10 Adamantine Arrows 670 Gp 5 SP
30 Arrows 1 Gp 5 Sp
Silversheen 250 GP
61 PP
2 Gp
*Racial Traits*
 Uncanny Dodge
 Electricity and fire Resistance 5
Immunity to Petrifaction
Protective Aura(Magic Circle against evil)
DR5/Evil
Fly speed 50(Average)
Tounges
aid, continual flame, cure light wounds, detect evil, dispel magic, invisibility (self only), remove curse, remove disease, remove fear, and see invisibility3/day
*Languages:*
Celestial
Infernal
Draconic
_Tongues_  Ability
[sblock=backround]
One, spirit, now a young angel, but in past times, that never happened, she was a US military pilot. When her plane crashed in the Bermuda triangle, as Azilyk came to destroy the crystal prison, this pilot saw it. When Azilyk destroyed the prison, unleashing magic, this spirit was displaced. When she took her new life in the new world, she brought with her some memories of the old world, in her new form, an angel. She assumed the name Kae'ari She remained young for over 600 years, until her time as decreed by prophesy as she would appear as the spiritual leader of a great group of humans, shaping there history as decreed before by the one who had once bore the name she now did, when she grew and tagged along with a group of 20 Devas 10 Planetars, and a Solar summoned to the material plane by a cleric of the healing light, who unknowingly was serving Kiraya and The Arcanist, who despite being destroyed by the sheer power of the ritual, was reborn outside time as more than a mortal.

After the angels reached the material plane, the 31 immediately divided into groups of 2 Devas and one Planetar, with their leader separate, ignoring the stowaway and pursued the most powerful of the demons and devils summoned by Thay. Kae'ari traveled by foot and air to the capitol of Azgund. In the city she met one of the few paladins of the healing light, and they became friends. He had been pushing for the further militarization of the healing light, and although he had to return to the field of battle, Kae'ari pleged to continue his campaign in the capitol. She not only has to convince the king to continue his military support, she must convince the church to militarize. 
[/sblock]
[sblock]
Kae'ri appears as a young woman, with long red hair, and blue eyes, she appears stronger than most humans, and by herself would be entirely ordinary if it was not for the wings sprouting from her back. She has a sword at her hip, and a bow and quiver slung across her back. A prism floats around her head, although she seems to ignore it. She wears leather with studs coming out of it, and has a large money bag right next to her large sword. 
 [/sblock]

Kae'ari enters and sits down in the seat furthest from the king, knowing what stares her entrance caused. Hearing the Ambassadors comment she thinks too herself how little she actually knows about the motive and knowledge of others around her, attempting to gauge the motive of the king, by Detecting Evil in his direction, then the rest of the room. 

[sblock=ooc]Go ahead and wait until the next update to give me all results of detect evil, I am scanning the whole room, for all three rounds, this should take under half a minute 
2 daily uses of detect evil remain[/sblock]


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Sep 5, 2007)

Lynx_The_one said:
			
		

> Kae'ari enters and sits down in the seat furthest from the king, knowing what stares her entrance caused. Hearing the Ambassadors comment she thinks too herself how little she actually knows about the motive and knowledge of others around her, attempting to gauge the motive of the king, by Detecting Evil in his direction, then the rest of the room.
> 
> [sblock=ooc]Go ahead and wait until the next update to give me all results of detect evil, I am scanning the whole room, for all three rounds, this should take under half a minute
> 2 daily uses of detect evil remain[/sblock]




OOC: The King is not present at the moment.  Those present in the room are Keefe, the Emiran ambassador, Nyrazha, and a few servants.


----------



## Lynx_The_one (Sep 5, 2007)

crazypixie said:
			
		

> OOC: The King is not present at the moment.  Those present in the room are Keefe, the Emiran ambassador, Nyrazha, and a few servants.




OOC: Well then I'll wait until the king enters before doing that.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 5, 2007)

[sblock=Shajrom Duzmar]Name: Shajrom Duzmar
Age: 34
Height: 1.20 mts
Weight: 85.
Eyes: red
Hair: black
Skin: a bit taned
Class: Rouge/Cleric
Race: Dwarf
Size: Medium
Gender: Male
Alignment: Chaotic Neutral 


Str: 10 +0     Level: 3/3      XP: 0
Dex: 16 +3     BAB: +4         HP: 43 = 9 + 6.5 + 6.5 + 7 + 7 

+ 7 
Con: 16 +3     Grapple: +0     Dmg Red: 0
Int: 12 +1     Speed: 20'      Spell Res: 0
Wis: 16 +3     Init: +         Spell Save: +2
Cha:  6 -2     ACP: -5         Spell Fail: 0%

               Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total
Armor:          10    +5    +0    +3    +0    +0    +0    18
Touch: 13              Flatfooted: 15

                          Base   Mod  Misc  Total
Fort:                      4     +3          +7
Ref:                       4     +3          +7
Will:                      4     +3          +7

Weapon                Attack   Damage     Critical
 _|Short saword+1	+2     1d6        19-20x2
  |Short saword+1       +2     1d6        19-20x2
Composite shortbow+1    +4     1d6        20x3

Languages: Dwarven, Common

Abilities: 
Cleric: Turn Undead, Trickery domain(skills), Luck domain 

power(good fortune)
Rouge: Sneak Attack (+2d6), Trapfinding, Evasion, trap sense+1

Feats: two weapon fighting, weapon finesse, Dodge

Skill Points: 36+3+3+3+9+9       Max Ranks: 9/4
Skills                    Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total
Concentration                4    +3          +7
Balance                      4    +3          +7 
Escape artist                4    +3          +7
Spot                         4    +3          +7
Listen                       5    +3          +8
Search                       5    +1          +6
Heal                         4    +3          +7
Knowledge (local)            4    +1          +5
Survival                     2    +3          +5  
Hide                         7    +3          +10
Move silently                6    +3          +9
Sleight of hand              6    +3          +9
Open Lock                    4    +3          +7


Equipment:               Cost  Weight
Studded leather armor +2 4160gp   
Short saword+1           2310gp  
Short saword+1           2310gp  
Composite shortbow +1    2375gp 
Arrows(100)               5gp
Flint and steel           1gp  
Backpack                  2gp           
Bedroll                   1sp   
Rope, Hemp                1gp    
Ration, Trail(1 day)      5sp     
Cloak              
travelers outfit          
Crowbar                   2gp
Average lock             40gp
waterskin                 1gp
Smokestick               20gp
Thieves tools,masterwork 100gp
Silver holy symbol       25gp 
Potion of reduce person 250gp
Potion of cure moderatex3 900 gp
Potion of cat grace     300gp 

                   Money: 197gp 


Spell DC: 3 (Wis) + Spell Level

Memorized Spells:

Level 0:
Resistance x2
Light
Create water

Level 1:
Bless
Magic weapon
Sanctuary x2


Level2
Sound brust x2
Spiritual weapon

Background

Shajrom Duzmar, hail from a long clerical tradition. The clan Duzmar is a well known amongst the mountain thanes, because all the males become powerful clerics, who manipulate the divine energies, in order to bring relief and protection for their brothers, in the war that they fight against the south thanes, which were fool enough to try fighting their more powerful cousins.
Shajrom was always the black sheep of the family, he misses the religious classes in the temple, and hide from his angry father, who was always after him, trying to teach the lad the use of weapons.
But with all that against him, Shajrom became a cleric to the proud of the clan Duzmar, and served in more than one skirmish with the army. But the true nature of Shajrom finally overrun this profession heritage. He flee of temple, sneaking pass the gate guards and of the city, cloaked in shadows.
The fugitive dwarf found himself lost, without any place to come back, so he wonders through the mountain lands. There he learned the ways of the sigil and subterfuge, hiding from dangerous animals, and moving silently to avoid any encounter with monsters and any dwarf he came across. His temper grew distrustful, and introverted.
After some month of living in the wild, he found a road. Knowing the path would take him to civilization, he followed it, until he found a fishing town near the shore. He was hungry and needed food and rest, so he looked in the docks searching anything to eat or a good place to sleep. Shajrom found some big wooden boxes, of which one was open. It contained pelts of several animals, like bears wolves and the like, so he climbed inside and into the pelt mass. There he fell asleep.
The next thing Shajrom knew was that he was traveling on a boat in a closed box in the middle of the sea. He watched outside by a little hole in the box, he made with his dagger.
The dwarf remained inside the box until they where left in the destiny dock warehouse. At night, he opened the box and sneak out the building, to the night road of what he after discover was a human city of Azgund.
The citizens looked at him with odd looks, as he was some kind of monster, or animal. And his appearance didn't prove the contrary, his cloths were a mess, he was dirty and smelled terrible. Luckily he had some coppers in his pockets, he used to rent a room, and wash himself up and buy some new cloths (that had to be redesign by himself).
He made a living robbing people, sneaking in the night and stealing closed shops and markets. Primary food and some coins to survive, but sometimes he found some Luxury artifacts, like weapons and the sort.
But tranquility times ended when the King of Azgun started sending troops in aid of the Emirates. People where in sorrow, with the young off to war. The spoils of a picked pocket started to diminish, as the ammount of coins he found in the shops he robbed. Fortunately, he hear that one of the Lords, refused to send his troops to the war, and that his lands were more rich that all the other lords, so he decided to move to that lord land, to start again.
Lord Noran probed to be the right choice for Shajrom. He got a job under the lords intelligence service, working into the city, spying newcomers that seems strange, or that came from the others lords lands, since they might be plotting something against Noran.
That was a great turn for Shajrom, not that his actual job was very honorable, but at least kept his belly happy, without the nasty habit of robbery.

Appearance 

Shajrom face shows a person in contradiction. He's looks are serious, no smile is shown often in his face, even his mouth is hidden beneath his large and voluminous beard. His abundant hair is untidy, and a bit dirty. 
His populated eyebrows usually are the only sign of any expression in his features.
Usually cloaked, in a black cape, his large black beard appear from his shaded face.
He also uses his cloak opened, but his armor is hidden under a simple dark robe. His short swords hangs in their shelves, each one on a side. Crosed in his chest is his short bow. He uses high dark boots, and a pair of black gloves. 
Shajrom carries a big backpack when not on duty.
[/sblock]

Early in the morning, the sounds of birds outside awake the sleeping dwarf. Lazily, he getted up and derssed himself. A short breakfast was the only thing he did before finding a note next to his door. It was signed with the Lords personal mark, and contain a request. He was granted an interview with Lord Noran himself.
He rises his right eyebrow. His faces didn't change a bit a part from this elevated eyebrow.
Shajrom opened the door, the sunshine bright, the wind fresh, the birds singing happily. 
"Bloody birds" he muttered, befo shuting the door close, and started walking.


----------



## bedford (Sep 5, 2007)

"
Name: Hrugnir
Class:barbarian 2 fighter 2
Race: feral half ogre
Alignment: chaotic neutral

Age: 32
Height: 10,6
Eeycolor:blue
Size :large

Str: 27 ( 29) ( base 16 + 1 point increase +6 half ogre + 4 feral + 2 gauntlets)
Dex: 10 (base 14 -2 ho -2 f t)
Con: 20 (base (16 +2 ho +2 f t)
Int: 8 (base 14 -2 ho -4 f t)
Wis: 10 (base 8 +2 f t)
Cha : 4 (base 8 -2 ho -2 f t)

HP: 12+6.5+6.5+5.5+5.5=34+20+4=58
AC: 10+6 natural -1 size +7 armor =22
Speed: 50 "40" +10 barbarian fast movement +10 feral template
Bab =4
Grapple =17
Touch =9?


Feats:

power attack
toughness
roll with it x2 "damage reduction 4"



masterwork huge maul 320 frost +2000 + 1 2000 =4320g
gauntletts of ogre might +2 4000g
spiked breast plate 350g
amulette of natural armor +1 2000g
ring of protection +1 2000g

gold 430

racial feat improved grab
fast healing 2

weapons attack damage
maul +13 3d6+1d6 cold+13 crit x3
2x claws +13 2d6+9 crit x2




skills
survival 4 ranks
intimidate 6 6 ranks -3 cha
spot 4
listen 1
swim 1 +9 str
jump 1 +9 str

Hrugnir is a monstrous looking character. much more heavily built than an oridinary ogre. he stands over ten feet tall and weights almost a ton. His head is bald and his tusks are as large as a full ogres. He wears a rusty spiked breastplate and fights with a huge maul or his natural weapons. Hrugnirs mother was killed by orcs when he was only five years old. The halfogre survived for many years alone in the harsh northern lands before heading south into Azgund . Here he had a big problem adapting to the more civilized ways of the Azgundr. As the years went by hrugnir managed to make a name for himself as a fearsome but honorable warrior. He has since then served as mercenary, gladiator and most recently working for lord Noran, guarding the northern borders borders against orcs. When of duty hrugnir can often be seen at some tavern getting drunk and boasting of past victories in battle and feats of strength."


Hrugnir finished his last mug of mead and headed for the exit of his favorite tavern. He 
squeased himself through the uncomfortably narrow door and started to walk towards lord Norans keep. He was a bit worried about his audience with the lord, and hoped it had nothing to do with the incidents last time he was of duty..  come to think of it he had only defended himself and he didn't even meen to kill the man. no it had to be something else. hopefully something involving combat and a good amaunt of loot..


----------



## blackdraco (Sep 5, 2007)

Name: Phaidadru farradur (ph is pronaunsed as an f)
Class: rouge 2, sorcere 4 
Race: half elven
Alignment: natural god
languages: common, elven, Emiran, Azgundi, Djihon.

Age: 36
Height: 6 feet + a litle
Eeycolor: blue
Size : medium

Str: 10
Dex: 15 (base 14 +1 for lvl)
Con: 10 
Int: 16
Wis: 10
Cha : 16

HP: 6+3.5+2.5+2.5+2.5+2.5+2.5= 19
AC: 10 + 2 dex + 2 leather armor = 14
Speed: 30
Bab =3
Grapple =3



Feats:
eschew materials
extend spell
endurance



boots of elven kind 2500 gp (dmg)
eversmoking bottle 5400 gp (dmg)
bag of tricks 900 gp (dmg)
rod of metamagic: extend lesser 3000 gp (dmg)


leather armor, longbow, 20 arrows, dagger, thiefs tools masterwork, grappling hook, sealing wax, silk rope, 4 trail rations. 
total of 205 gp

potions:
cure light wounds x3
spider climp
total 450

54 pp, (the last 5 gold was used on luksury and such) 

racial and class
immunity to sleep
low-light vision 
+1 to listen seach and spot.
+2 on diplomacy and gather information
elven blood

sneak attack 1d6
trapfinding
evasion

weapons 
dagger attack +3. dmg 1d4. 19-20critx2
long bow attack +6, dmg 1d8. critx3




skills
appraise 6 = 3 int+ 3 for my raven
bluff 12 = 3 cha+ 9ranks
concentration 4 = 4ranks
diplomacy 9 = 3 cha+ 2ranks (cc, 4skill p.) + 2 synergy bonus + 2 racial
disguise 10 = 3cha + 5ranks + 2 synergy
forgery 8 = 3int + 5 ranks
gather information 10 = 3cha + 5ranks + 2racial
hide 8 = 3dex + 5 ranks
knowledge arcane 7 = 3int + 4 ranks
listen 6 = 5 ranks + 1racial
move silently 13 = 3 dex + 5 ranks + 5 from boots of elven kind
open lock 10 = 3dex + 5 ranks + 2 thiefs tools m.
search 9 = 3int + 5 ranks + 1 racial
spellcraft 7 = 3 int + 4 ranks
spot 6 = 5 ranks + 1racial
use rope 8 = 3dex + 5 ranks

spells:

0 lvl known
deteck magic
light
mage hand 
mending
message
prestidigitation

1 lvl known
shield
charm person
disguise self

2 lvl known
invisibility


o lvl per day 7 = 6 +1
1 lvl per day 7 = 6 +1
2 lvl per day 4 = 3 +1

the nekst is backgroundstory.


> Phaidadru was raised by his mother alone. he never really saw his father, but his mother always told him "he is strong man... he is an adventure you see, so someday he will return to us."
> lorin farradur was his name, and phai reasembled him alot... that was what he was always told.
> his mother and he worked on a land owned by lord gordril in azgund. his mother worked as a carpenter, and he helped, firstly as a sheep guard, later in the fields. but he really never was good at it, and often got the fealing he didn't belong.
> the way he grow didn't help much.
> ...






phai woke up urly by the noise of his onkel.
"oh you awake?" phai grumbled ironically.
by the time he got out of the bet, he heard quick footsteps, and the front door slam.
"so much for social breakfast"
the door opended and the onkel reentered
"forgot something... have you seen"
phai handed him his belt, and sword which hung over a chair. 
"ohh... thanks... "
phai noticed that his onkel seamed more confused than normal, and a bit of sweat.
"something wrong old man?" phai asked in a worried tone
"what?.. no, nothing at all... gota go now.." and of he was, while attaching the belt.
something made his onkel anxius, and phai didn,t like it.
but nonetheles he ate his breakfast, and did his regulary mending of his old rope. (see bg if confused) (1 0lvl used)

phais long hair was sat in a low horsetail, and his light blue eyes sparkels with a hint of inteligens.
he atached the most nessesary gear. not hidding his armor or bow, so he would look more professional. not that it was needed, but everythings count. also his rope was attaches to his belt so it was easily reachebel.
he headed of to the main building, to find a job. he didn't have one right know, and no job means no fun. 

on the way he soo the dwarf, and overhead him swearing at some birds.
phai was not very used to dwarfs, given that there were not many in the town (if any?)
"injoing the song?"  he asked with a big smile.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Sep 5, 2007)

blackdraco said:
			
		

> phai woke up urly by the noise of his onkel.
> "oh you awake?" phai grumbled ironically.
> by the time he got out of the bet, he heard quick footsteps, and the front door slam.
> "so much for social breakfast"
> ...




OOC: blackdraco, I'm going to ask you to revise this.  You're making some assumptions on a) the actions of a NPC (your character's Uncle) and b) the location of your character and the location of another character when I haven't specified where they are in relation to one another.


----------



## Yttermayn (Sep 6, 2007)

Ahote approaches the gates of the city on the back of his horse.  This is one of his rare visits to civilization.  He intends to sell his knowledge of the areas he's wandered to whomever will pay, then resupply with things he can't obtain for himself in the wild.  Ahote has wild elven features, a deeply tanned face, with black straight hair.  He wears furs and buckskin clothing, and has a strange looking furry little beast riding on the rump of his horse.  There is a fine looking bow slung across his body and a quiver of arrows on his back.  Riding just below the quiver is a long leather pouch with a top flap covering something relatively larger than the rest of the pouch.  Inside this pouch is a well made rapier.  Ahote also has leather belt pouches and a backpack.  Clearly, Ahote travels a great deal, and is more than familiar wih a primitive lifestyle.  All of the leatherwork is trimmed in a buckskin style, with the seams sprouting many little fronds of leather.  The leather also bears many green and brown stains in a blotchy pattern, but it is unclear whether this is intentional or not.


----------



## blackdraco (Sep 6, 2007)

OOC: sorry about that. 
I’m just used to another play-by-post where we were supposed to take the control of "our" npc's... so my bad  
The other thing was just me forgetting... cause I read we both was on the way to the same place. Of cause it could be different places, just my foolishness...
kinda hope this is okay... just to get the info of the anxious uncle.


IC:
Phai woke up, by the morning noise. He, almost still sleeping, walked out to the kitchen to get his breakfast, still in his night clothes. 
He noticed that his uncle was more nervous than normal... no, that wouldn’t do it... he was anxious...
“hey… something wrong old man?” Phai asked in a worried tone.


OOC (again): could I be told if I am near the dwarf? Just so that phai could annoy him (not the player… the character… simply love the grumbled dwarfs  , and does give some good character play)


----------



## shadowmask (Sep 8, 2007)

[sblock=Nyrazha al’Zandrin] *Class Rogue 3/Bard 3*

*Ability Scores/Modifiers* 
*STR:* 12/+1				
*DEX:* 16/+3				
*CON:* 10/0				
*INT:* 14/+2				
*WIS:* 10/+0			
*CHA:* 16/+3

*Hit Points:*  23.5 _(Max @ Lvl. 1; +3.5/lvl 2+)_
*Armor Class:* 19 _(10+3+6) (10+DX+A+NA+Df+Sz+M)_
*Initiative:* +3 _(DEX+Feat)_
*BAB:*  +4
*Attacks:* +5 Melee (B+STR); +6 Ranged (B+DEX)
+1 Scimitar: +6 attack, 1d6+2 damage, 18-20/x2 critical hit, Slashing damage
C.  Shortbow (20 arrows):	+7 attack, 1d6 damage, 20/x3 critical hit, 70 ft range, Piercing damage

*Languages:*  Common, Emiran, Aquan (B), Azgundi (B)
*Speed:* 30 ft

*Saves* 
*FS:* +2 _(0+2+Feat) (CON+Base+Feat)_
*RS:* +8 _(3+5+Feat) (DEX+Base+Feat)_
*WS:* +2 _(0+2+Feat) (WIS+Base+Feat)_

*Skills/Modifier/”How” (Abil.+Ranks-Armor Check Penalty+Misc.+Feat+Syn.) 
[* denotes a cross-class skill]*
Balance +5 _(3+1-1+2)_
Bluff +8 _(3+5)_
Climb +1/+3 [w/rope] _(1+1-1+2 [w/rope])_
Decipher Script +6 _(2+4)_
Diplomacy +14 _(3+5+6)_
Disguise +3/+5[Act in character] _(3+0+2[Act in character])_
Escape Artist +2/+4 [w/rope] _(3+0-1+2 [w/rope])_
Gather Information +10 _(3+5+2)_
Hide +3 _(3+1-1)_
Intimidate +5 _(3+0+2)_
Jump +7 _(1+5-1+2)_
Know (History) +7 _(2+5)_
Know (Local) +7 _(2+5)_
Know (Nob/Roy) +7 _(2+5)_
Listen +1 _(0+1)_
Move Silently +3 _(3+1-1)_
Perform (Dance)  +12 _(3+9)_
Perform (Percussion) +14 _(3+9+2)_
*Ride +5 _(3+2[4 sk pts])_
Search +7 _(2+5)_
Sense Motive +5 _(0+5)_
Sleight of Hand +6 _(3+2-1+2)_
Spot +1 _(0+1)_
Survival +0/+2 [track] _(0+0+2 [track])_
Tumble +9 _(3+5-1+2)_
Use Magic Device +7 _(3+4)_
Use Rope +8 _(3+5)_

*Feats*
*Combat Expertise* - _Trade attack bonus for AC, max 5_ 
*Dodge* - _+1 AC vs a single opponent_ 
*Martial Weapon Proficiency-Scimitar* - _Use specific weapon (scimitar) with no penalty_ 
*Mounted Combat* - _Negate hits on mount w/Ride check, DC = opponent's attack roll_ 

*Gear (43.5 lbs)* [Carrying Capacity: LL =<50, ML 51-100, HL 101-150]
+1 Elven Chain _(Light Armor, 20 lbs, +6 AC, +4 Max Dex, -1 ACP, 20% ASF, 30’ Max Spd_)
+1 Scimitar (4 lbs)
Composite Shortbow (2 lbs)
20 arrows (3 lbs)
Heward’s Handy Haversack (5 lbs) _(106 lbs/120 lbs capacity)_
*(Carried in Heward's)* 
Bedroll (5 lbs)
Belly Dancer’s Costume (4 lbs)
Cosmetics (8 lbs)
Courtier’s Outfit & Jewelry (6 lbs)
Everburning Torch (1 lbs)
Acid Flasks x5
Dance Oil (sandalwood perfumed) x10)
Grappling Hook (4 lbs)
Ink x3 (2-black, 1-blue)
Inkpen x2
Money (504 gp)
Potions of CLW x2
Sack x10 (5 lbs)
Scroll Case (0.5 lbs) 
Parchment x10 (in Scroll Case)
Sealing Wax (cerulean blue) (1lbs)
Silk Rope-50’ (5 lbs)
Smokesticks x10 (5 lbs)
Soap x2 (2 lbs) (1-jasmine scented, 1-sandalwood scented)
Spyglass (1 lbs)
Steel Mirror (0.5 lbs)
Tanglefoot Bag x5 (20 lbs)
Traveler’s Outfit (5 lbs)
Antitoxin x2
Whetstone (1 lbs)
*Not in Heward's *
Belt Pouch (0.5 lbs) 
MW Finger Cymbals (3 lbs) (brass, wave motif) (in belt pouch)
Money (6 sp 8 cp) (in belt pouch)
Signet Ring (tri-gold, inlaid lapis lazuli in a wave motif)
Spell Component Pouch (2 lbs)
Waterskin (4 lbs)
*(in Stable)* 
Lt Warhorse (Zephyra, Sandy colored “Arabian”) 
Bit and Bridle (1 lbs)
Military Saddle _(30 lbs, +2 Ride (stay in saddle), 75% (rider unconscious to stay in saddle))_ MW Chain Barding _(Medium Armor, 80 lbs, +5 AC, +4 Max Dex,  -1 ACP, 40’ Max Spd) _ Saddlebags (2 lbs)

*Racial Traits:*
+1 feat @ 1st level, +4 skill points @ 1st level, +1 skill point every level 2+, Favored Class: Any

*Class Traits:*
*Rogue:* Sneak Attack +2d6, Trapfinding, Evasion, Trap Sense +1

*Bard:* Bardic Knowledge _(1d20+INT+Brd Lvl+2)_, Bardic Music _(Countersong, Fascinate, Inspire Courage +1, Inspire Competence)_, Spell Casting Capability 0-1 level spells _(Know: 6-0 lvl spells, 3-1st lvl spells, Cast: 3-0 lvl spells, 2 [1+1 bonus]–1st lvl spells)_

*Spells Known:*
*Level 0* -- Ghost Hand, Know Direction, Light, Lullaby, Message, Summon Instrument
*Level 1* – Alarm, Feather Fall, Ventriloquism

*Physical Characteristics/Background:*
Nyrazha stands 5’3” and weighs 135 lbs.  She has long, wavy black hair, sea green eyes, and skin browned by the desert sun to a warm bronze.  Although petite, she is curvy and fit.  Like many of the women in the Emirates, she wears translucent face veils and head scarves everywhere.  Being from the Water sect, she tends to wear blues and greens with silver and gold highlights.  She truly shines when dancing.  Considered an art-form in the Emiran Deserts, the Azuran style favored by the Water Sect is in demand, even by the other Emiran Sects.
Of noble birth, Nyrazha was brought to Azgund by her father and eldest brother for the express purpose of influencing various Lords into seeing her people’s troubles in a sympathetic light.  She has been in Azgund for the last two years.  She has spent that time alternately entertaining her father’s Azgundi guests with various dances and music from her homeland (including the “infamous” Azur Iza [Blue Waves]), dazzling Azgundi Lords into disclosing more than they probably should at various Azgundi Court functions, and generally charming, sweet talking, and seducing influence and information from various Lords.

*Zephyra*

*Ability Scores/Modifiers* 
*STR:* 16/+3			
*DEX:* 13/+1			
*CON:* 17/+3			
*INT:* 2/-5				
*WIS:* 13/+1		
*CHA:* 6/-2


*Hit Points:*  22
*AC:* 19 _(10+1+5+4-1)_, Tch: 10, FF: 15
*Initiative:* +11 _(DEX+Feat)_
*BAB:*  +2/+9 (grapple)
*Attacks:* +4 Melee (B+STR-Sz)
Hoof _(Primary)_: +4 attack, 1d4+3 damage, 20/x2 critical hit, Bludgeoning damage
Bite _(Secondary, -5 Att)_: -1 attack, 1d3+1 damage, 20/x2 critical hit, P/B/S damage
Full Attack _(2 Hooves, Bite)_:	+4/+4/-1 attack, 1d4+3/1d4+3/1d3+1 damage, 20/x2 critical hit, B/B & P/B/S damage

*Speed:* 60 ft (40 ft w/Chain Barding)

*Saves* 
*FS:* +6 _(3+3+Feat) (CON+Base+Feat)_
*RS:* +4 _(1+3+Feat) (DEX+Base+Feat)_
*WS:* +2 _(-2+4+Feat) (WIS+Base+Feat)_

*Skills/Modifier*
Listen +4, Spot +4

*Feats*
*Endurance* - _+4 on ability checks/saves to resist non-lethal damage_ 
*Run* - _Run at 5x normal speed, +4 Jump check w/running start_ 

*Gear (292.5 lbs)* [Carrying Capacity: LL =<230, ML 231-460, HL 461-690, DRAG 3,450]
Bit and Bridle (1 lbs), Military Saddle _(30 lbs, +2 Ride (stay in saddle), 75% (rider unconscious to stay in saddle))_, MW Chain Barding _(Medium Armor, 80 lbs, +5 AC, +4 Max Dex,  -1 ACP, 40’ Max Spd)_, Rider and gear (179.5 lbs), Saddlebags (2 lbs)

*Racial Traits:*
Low-light Vision, Scent

*Tricks Known:*
*Attack*-_Attacks apparent enemies or on command_
*Come*-_Comes to rider, even if she wouldn’t normally do so_
*Defend*-_Defends rider, even if not commanded; defends on command_
*Down*-_Breaks off from combat or “backs down” on command_
*Guard*-_Stays in place and prevents others from approaching_
*Heel*-_Follows rider closely, even if she wouldn’t normally do so_

*Physical Characteristics:*
Zephyra, as her name implies, is an Emiran warhorse bred for speed and agility.  She is the color of the Emiran Deserts, having a sandy-blond coat and a sandy-reddish mane and tail.  She is temperamental, being trained to respond only to her mistress’ voice and the voice of her trainer, Nyrazha’s father.  All others will find themselves flirted with, only to have their hopes of riding the beautiful and powerful mare dashed upon the floor of the stable or the pasture.[/sblock]

Nyrazha responds in the only language she shares with her father that the others are unlikely to know, Aquan, as she watches those around the room from under her lashes, her gaze seemingly on the floor.  “I, too, would like to know what the King intends.  Why the angel…and his nephew with the unsavory reputation?”  She casts a quick glance in Keefe’s direction when he shifts off the wall he’d been leaning against.  “Perhaps I should inquire?”  Her lilting tones lift slightly in question.

Nyrazha retains the proper stance for a woman from her country, as she always does when attending official functions with her father or brother.  She sits next to her father, almost in his shadow, with her gaze on the floor and her hands folded in her lap.  The only bit of skin that shows is the skin around her eyes.  She is dressed today in flowing pants of sea green tied at her ankles, a blouse of silver, and filmy veils that are a blend of the two colors.  She carries no weapons, as her father doesn’t wish to offend their Azgundi allies.  She has a small blue pouch tied at her waist.


----------



## Lynx_The_one (Sep 9, 2007)

Kae'Ari replies in Aquan "I know as little about this as you do. I was invited here by the king to represent the church, not him, tell me, how does the war go?"


----------



## ethandrew (Sep 9, 2007)

Keefe laughs as he strides forward into the room. In crisp Azgundi he states very casually, "_What are we having here, a water party? Does not social niceties dictate one should refrain from speaking in hushed tongues in the king's own hall?_" He looks askance and shrugs casually, "_Of course, I am merely just a man in a king's court, not a foreign diplomat, his diplomatic daughter, or an angel, so I might be completely wrong._"


----------



## Yttermayn (Sep 10, 2007)

Meanwhile, outside the city, Ahote approaches the gates, seemingly unconcerned and oblivious to the guards.  His high cheekbones and long, straight black hair, as well as his pointed ears mark him as a wild elf.  He makes no effort to hide this fact and attempts to join the ranks of people and animals, dismounting and leading his horse.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Sep 11, 2007)

*The Capital City of Azgund, the King's Palace*

A group of five men, all about 40 to 50 in age and dressed in noble finery, enter the room.  The servants quickly exit.  The lead man bows, first to the Emiran ambassador, who merely nods, and then to Kae'Ari.

"Regretably, the King is unable to join us this day and has sent me in his stead.  I am Varace, Minister of War, and the King's principle advisor in all manners of state.  I bid you all welcome.  I have asked you here," speaking now to Kae'Ari, "to make a request of the Healing Light.  The war in the Emirates against the evils unleashed by the Thayvians taxes our resources to the utmost.  The clerical might of the Healing Light, were they to send aid, would bolster our troops and ensure victory."

Nyrazha's father stands and glares at Varace, "You insult the elementalists.  We of the Water sect are healers without match."

Varace nods, "So you are, which is why the Thayvians are targeting you specifically.  I have recieved reports from the battle fronts.  Water and Earth elementalists assassinated...Fire elementalists turning traitor and siding with the enemy...Air elementalists retreating into the desert.  The war goes against you, ambassador.  You need Azgund more than ever, and," he turns again to Kae'Ari, "Azgund needs the Healing Light."

*Frontier City of Delagund, Duchy of Vedlund*

Shajrom, as he passed by one of the two taverns in town, notes the exit from that tavern of Hrugnir...Lord Noran's Beast as the other guardsmen call him when he isn't within hearing range.  The immense half-ogre was well known in the Duchy as an able and intimidating scout...orc raids had lessened since the half-ogre joined the patrols, probably due to fear.  

Hrugnir, as he exited the tavern, spotted...The Dwarf.  He was the only dwarf in town and the only dwarf that most folks in town had ever seen, including Hrugnir.  The Dwarf had an unsavory reputation as Lord Noran's spy...lurking in the shadows near the gate, watching those coming and going and reporting on the doings of foreigners.  Many of Hrugnir's fellow patrol guards whispered that The Dwarf was a criminal in dwarven lands...murder, theft, who knew what else.  But they never said anything in town for fear that The Dwarf might overhear.

Phai's uncle, Emran, turns and considers his nephew for a moment, "Get your gear together.  You're to come with me, to meet with Lord Noran.  Your magic may be of use in what is to come."

The guards at the gate command Ahote to stop.  One guard climbs down from the watch tower and approaches the wild elf, "What manner of thing be you?"  Another guard, still on the tower, shouts down, "I told what he was, ye derned idiot.  He be an elf, like Sergeant Emran's nephew."  The first guard looks up, "Now yer the derned idiot.  Emran's nephew be only half an elf."  He turns his attention back to Ahote, "What be yer business in Vedlund, elf?"


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 11, 2007)

OOC: "The Dwarf" I like it, I like it very much! ^^

Shajrom muttered something in dwarven as he passed by Hrugnir, making a greeting gesture with his hand. "Hail to you Hrugnir" he said after, in a low grim voice, as he uses to say everything. Without waiting a reply, he continues walking, his long beard, hanging from one side to the other, every step he made.


----------



## Yttermayn (Sep 12, 2007)

crazypixie said:
			
		

> The guards at the gate command Ahote to stop.  One guard climbs down from the watch tower and approaches the wild elf, "What manner of thing be you?"  Another guard, still on the tower, shouts down, "I told what he was, ye derned idiot.  He be an elf, like Sergeant Emran's nephew."  The first guard looks up, "Now yer the derned idiot.  Emran's nephew be only half an elf."  He turns his attention back to Ahote, "What be yer business in Vedlund, elf?"




At being addressed, Ahotes haunted, solemn expression transforms in splendid fashion to a smile of pure and genuine joy, as if the guard had made his _day_ by simply paying attention to him.  "I am indeed, a full elf!  I have both a top, and a bottom!  Or a left and a right, if you prefer that yourself!" he says in a bizarre cadence that still somehow lets the words rhyme.  "I come to trade these..." he says.  He closes his eyes and holds out his hands, palms open and up.  "Thoughts and sights, thoughts and sights... ... ... Ahhhch, alas you cannot _see_ and I cannot show you." he finishes and gives the guard a look of helpless resignation.


----------



## blackdraco (Sep 12, 2007)

”just give me a second”  Phai said. He quickly, forgetting all about breakfast, began to find and equip his gear. Most of is was luckily packet on in advance, so he could just grab the few things missing and throw them in.
He came out of his room with his backpack in one hand. A bow was fixed firmly to it, and it would seam quiet loaded. He had thrown in all of his adventuring gear, just for safety. 
On his left leg hung a rope, and a bit to the right was a very little bag, not bigger than a hand could fill it. On his right shoulder, there was a little bottle attached in a way that it almost looked like a part of the amour. 

“Got most of it… I think…” said Phai, ready to leave. Suddenly wandering what could have happened, that lord Noran would need his magic.


----------



## bedford (Sep 12, 2007)

hrugnir seems suprised and answers "hail to yo dwarf" and continues into lord norans keep.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 14, 2007)

OOC: The Dwarf looks similar to Markl in "Howl moving castle" when he uses his disguise of a long beard old man. You can see a short and completely cloaked dwarf, with a huge beard hanging from the hood opening. 

Shajrom walked some steps, then noticing Hrugnir was walking after him, he turns.
"If ye'r going to the lords keep, come with me, I don't think ye'll got problem to keep track of me with that legs..." The Dwarf said quickly before turning again, and starting walking as fast as he can, his long beards, moving side to side.


----------



## Lynx_The_one (Sep 14, 2007)

While I thank you for honoring me, and the church much, I must ask, what is the kings nephew doing in this meeting? Kea'ari asks.


----------



## ethandrew (Sep 14, 2007)

Keefe grins, "_Yes, Varace, I should like to know that too, unless you did not realize I was to be here and someone just woke me up early for no reason._" He glances at the angel and winks.


----------



## shadowmask (Sep 16, 2007)

Nyrazha watches the exchange keenly.  She, too, feels the sting of the Minister's insult, but holds her tongue.

_I wonder...is there perhaps a power-play involved?  Where do the Ministers' loyalties truly lie?  Who are our allies, in truth?_

[sblock=OOC]Nyrazha's Sense Motive check: Who is trustworthy in regards to the Emiran, Water Sect, cause? (1d20+5=19)[/sblock]


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Sep 18, 2007)

*The Capital City of Azgund, The King's Palace*

OOC: Lynx_The_one, are you still planning on using _detect evil_?  

Nyrazha senses the ambition of Varace and his entourage, but cannot fathom if that ambition is for their own empowerment, the advancement of the interests of Azgund, or benevolence toward the Emirates.

Varace nods to Kae'Ari and Keefe, "The King's nephew was asked here for one very simple reason actually.  There is another matter of utmost importance...a conflict within Azgund's own borders.  Lord Noran of Vedlund has...refused to send his troops to the Emirates to support the war effort.  It is my sincere hope that he can be convinced of the error of his ways.  To that end, I humbly request, Ambassador, that the diplomatic services of your daughter may be put at our disposal to convince him.  Kae'Ari, we would humbly ask you to speak to the Healing Light in Vedlund and convince them that our cause is just...they're support would further convince Noran of his error.  Finally, Prince Keefe, we humbly ask you to accompany them as you are familiar with the doings of the Lords and how to navigate the halls of power."

*Frontier City of Delagund, Duchy of Vedlund*

At the gate...

The guards look baffled and one of them mutters, "Durned crazy elf is what he is, half or not."  The other guard says to his companion, "The Lord's been looking for foreign support...maybe this elf is here to see the Lord." He turns to Ahote, "That's it, huh...you're here to see Lord Noran!  Well, you just head up to the keep, then.  Don't let us keep you, sir elf."  He bows awkwardly, whispering to his companion, "See, you just gotta know how to speak their language is all."

Lord Noran's Keep...

Hrugnir and Shajrom arrive in Lord Noran's grand hall.  In the keep of any other Lord, this room would be full of finery, lush furnishings and grand portrayals of the Lord's accomplishments.  Lord Noran has turned it into a planning room, full of tables upon which lay maps and papers.  His strategic advisors are gathered around him at the central table as Hrugnir and Shajrom are ushered in.  Shortly thereafter, Guard Sergeant Emran and his nephew, Phai arrive.  

Lord Noran rises and bids the newcomers to approach, "Thank you for coming.  Sergeant Emran, your report?"

Emran bows respectfully to Noran, "We have just barely enough troops to support the walls against a seige my lord...and not enough supplies to sustain them for more than a week.  Militia numbers are low...many of our youth left to join the King's Army of their own volition."

Noran nods, "It is good that you brought your nephew."  He turns to the half-elf, the half-ogre, and the dwarf, "Vedlund has need of you.  We have information that the King will move against us, soon.  He doesn't like dissidents, and my actions have labeled us as such in his eyes.  We are planning on defending the town against a possible seige from the King's Army.  Any insight you can provide to bolster the defense would be appreciated."


----------



## Lynx_The_one (Sep 19, 2007)

ooc: yes and a sense motive check at varace (1d20+2=12)

"I understand what we will do. When do we leave?" Kae'ari says


----------



## Yttermayn (Sep 21, 2007)

"Thank you!" Ahotes says and gives the guard a gracefull bow to accompany a magnificent smile.  Ahote then clicks his tounge as he gently tugs his horses rein, and then looks pointedly at his lizard familiar.  "You too, dog!" he commands as he leads them both into the city in the general direction of the lord's keep.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 22, 2007)

Shajrom unhoods himself showing a bold head with hair on its sides. A lot of hair.
"My Lord, I answer yer call, but as ye know, I'm no fighter. As yer humble servant, I could probe useful in other tasks, that be more accurate to my skills, if ye understand what I mean." The Dwarf take a short bow, with his right arm crossed over his chest, making his beard bend as his body does. His eyes were cunning, as he look Noran straight into the eyes.


----------



## blackdraco (Sep 22, 2007)

“I am no worrier either, my lord” phaidadru says in a respective voice. “And as mr… uhm... ” Looking at the dwarf, which name he didn’t knew “the dwarf, my skills could be found more useful otherwise. “He says with a smile and bows for lord Noran.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 23, 2007)

"My name is Shajrom, young Phaidadru, do not forget it" The Dwarf looked at the young wizard with narrow eyes, of a deep black color. His look was one not so easy to stand.


----------



## bedford (Sep 23, 2007)

Hrugnir looks at Emran. "do you haven any tasks for us? guarding suply caravans, rallying any warriors living outside this town or anything else? " Hrugnir turns to the others " I could use your help with that as people have a nasty habbit of running away in fear when i run into them in the wilds. "  the halfogre laughs and leans on his maul.


----------



## shadowmask (Sep 25, 2007)

crazypixie said:
			
		

> *The Capital City of Azgund, The King's Palace*Nyrazha senses the ambition of Varace and his entourage, but cannot fathom if that ambition is for their own empowerment, the advancement of the interests of Azgund, or benevolence toward the Emirates.
> 
> Varace nods to Kae'Ari and Keefe, "The King's nephew was asked here for one very simple reason actually.  There is another matter of utmost importance...a conflict within Azgund's own borders.  Lord Noran of Vedlund has...refused to send his troops to the Emirates to support the war effort.  It is my sincere hope that he can be convinced of the error of his ways.  To that end, I humbly request, Ambassador, that the diplomatic services of your daughter may be put at our disposal to convince him.  Kae'Ari, we would humbly ask you to speak to the Healing Light in Vedlund and convince them that our cause is just...they're support would further convince Noran of his error.  Finally, Prince Keefe, we humbly ask you to accompany them as you are familiar with the doings of the Lords and how to navigate the halls of power."




Nyrazha glances at her father.  Bowing, placing her hand to her head and extending her arm out – palm up, she says, “I am, of course, honored in the trust you place in me, Minister.  It is, as always, my father’s decision.”

[sblock=Yet another Sense Motive check]Sense motive Keefe and Kae'ari: Did they know this request was coming? Do they trust the Minister? 1d20+5=10
 [/sblock]

[sblock=OOC]Nevermind.  Maybe I should give up the whole sense motive thing.   :\ [/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 25, 2007)

"Well my huge fellow, I do not have a moralizing presence either, maybe this young arcanist would help us in such deeds" replies Shajrom, emotionless, without moving a muscle of his face. The only thing that moved were his populated eyebrows, one up, and arched, and the other, down and flat.


----------



## ethandrew (Sep 25, 2007)

Keefe considers the minister's words for a few moments, digesting them with a plethora of ideas running through his head. All he can manage is to do a very unceremonious nod toward Varace, but this notion meant for him to leave the city. They wanted him to go on a diplomatic mission? Keefe? This must be desperate. It is obvious that Keefe can read between any unspoken or unnoticed lines. Whomever appointed or nominated him for this job obviously knew where Keefe's talents lie and that the need for them might yet arise.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Sep 25, 2007)

*The Capital City of Azgund, the King's Palace*

To the others in the room, Kae'Ari's attention seems to drift.  As Kae'Ari concentrates, she becomes aware of the presence of evil in the room as an oily film hanging in the air.

Nyrazha's father considers for a moment, "This we will do, but you must provide something of equal value."

Varace nods, "Of course.  The King has graciously offered his own nephew to be at your disposal once this business with Lord Noran is concluded."  Varace's eyes meet Keefe's for a moment, though the meaning of that look is lost to Keefe as...

The oily film coalesces into two auras that slowly begin to congeal.  The first is a nearly translucent faint aura.  The second is a horrific thing of utter blackness, a sucking hole of spite and evil, overwhelming in its power.  The shock of its power is so intense that Kae'Ari's concentration is broken and she is left stunned and reeling.

*Frontier City of Delagund, Duchy of Vedlund*

As Ahote approaches the modest keep, a guard outside the keep watches him with a cautious eye, "You must be the elf, then.  Go in, a servant will announce you properly."

Lord Noran considers the words of the half-elf, the half-ogre, and the dwarf and is about to say something when the door to the hall opens and a confused looking servant announces, "My Lord, a visitor from the elven lands."

Ahote sees a grand hall full of tables and chairs, with maps and other papers spread out a the table.  Gathered at the central table are Lord Noran himself, and an odd menagerie of beings: a dwarf, a bestial looking half-ogre, and a half-elf.


----------



## Yttermayn (Sep 26, 2007)

Ahote leaves his familiar outside to watch over the horse.   He goes inside the keep and enters the hall positively beaming.  At the halfway point between the door and the end of the main table, he bows a deep bow with a grand flourish of beaded buckskin coat-tails.  One coat tail falls limply down over the back of his head as he continues to hold his pose.  Around the time the occupants of the room start to look at each other questioningly, Ahote stands back up and approaches the group of beings.  Smiling and meeting Lord Noran's eyes with a disarming gaze, Ahote greets the group: "Long days and pleasant nights, gentlemen."


----------



## Lynx_The_one (Sep 26, 2007)

OOC: Paranoia time.

kae'ari seems suddenly worried as she speaks "Fine, but we must go as soon as possible. The three of us will travel alone, on horse or foot. We will leave immediately" she speaks hurridly, with fear in her voice.
_what could create an aura so dangerous, there is a devil or demon near, or perhaps an undead. and the lesser aura, I must watch for this, and trust no one._


----------



## ethandrew (Sep 27, 2007)

Keefe holds up his hand toward the angel dismissively, _"Wait one minute. I am to be what? Offered to this ambassador?"_ He glances at Nyrazha and looks her veiled figure up and down. _"You don't mean marriage, do you?"_ Shaking his own head, Keefe frowns. _"Varace, why would my uncle send me out now, after all this time? No, you know what, it doesn't matter. I understand, it's my duty, it's my place, I deserve worse a fate. I'll go with these strangers. Who knows, with luck maybe you'll never see me again. Isn't that what you want here, Varace? But!"_ He stops and holds up a pointing finger, aiming it at Varace and then at Kae'ari, _"I am *not* walking!"_


----------



## blackdraco (Sep 27, 2007)

Phai was about to answer the dwar… I mean Shajrom, but didn’t know what to say. Somehow Shajrom gave Phai the creeps. 
But before he could begin to answer, they were interrupted.
An elf had entered the room.
Phai turned around, when the elf walked in. #saved by the bell# Phai thought.
“I guess this is one of those situations where every hand is needed.” Phai smiles “well meet stranger” 
Phai turns to Shajrom and Hrugnir. “But as I was about to say. I am, as I have said, no worrier. Neither am I an diplomat, but some of my skills may be useful in such an situation.”  Phai says. “but if my skills fails me…”  Phai makes a grinning smile, while looking anywhere else than Shajroms eyes “… my magic wont”


OOC: I am not from England or the USA so I hope I got the right meaning of “gave insert name here  the creeps” 
What I mean with it is that it makes Phai nervous, or he gets the feeling of walking through a cold shower. Something like that.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 27, 2007)

OOC: I'm not a native English speaker ethier, but I manage myself out, when I come to expressions like that, I just put then right there hehe


----------



## Yttermayn (Sep 28, 2007)

Ahote closes the gap between himself and the table.  "It is good to see such well mannered retainers..." Ahote trailed off as he gave a smile and a nod in Phai's direction.

OOC:  You got the meaning perfect, blackdraco.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 28, 2007)

Shajrom mutters something in dwarven when the elf approach.
"And who ye be master elf? I have seen ye, a wile far in time from now. Short visits, some shopping, and that was all, ye left as fast as ye come" The Dwarf inquires narrowing his eyes.

OOC: Do you like my pill?


----------



## Yttermayn (Sep 28, 2007)

"Lord Noran knows of me.  If he sees fit, you may also." Ahote replied.  "But not until then." he added, with all the finality of a coffin lid slamming shut.  Ahote then looked on to Lord Noran to patiently await instructions.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 28, 2007)

Shajrom muttered something in his tong. Certainly not pleasant.


----------



## blackdraco (Sep 28, 2007)

“Well, my name is my own to give.” Phai says with a big smile, and put out his hand to shake the newcomers “and it is Phaidadru.”


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 29, 2007)

_"Fool, secrets gives power, and you have just lost one"_ Shajrom thought, looking with his grim narrowed eyes at Phaidadru.
Then he looked straight in the eyes of Noran _"What does he have in mind? Damn humans!"_


----------



## shadowmask (Sep 29, 2007)

Nyrazha struggles to hide her shock at her father’s easy acceptance of the Minister’s suggestion and the offer of the use of the king’s nephew in return for her services.  

She breaks accepted protocol just enough to say in Azgundi, “My pardon, Father.  If I may interrupt?  My apologies, gentlemen and Kae-ari, this is a private matter.”    Bowing to her father, hands to heart, lips, forehead, then extended, Nyrazha says in Aquan, the only language she can be reasonably certain no one except the angel can understand, “I apologize for stepping out of bounds, Father.  Why am I to be sent alone with these others?  Particularly the king’s nephew?  The angel I’m not so worried about.”

At Kae’ari’s suggestion that she leave Zephyra behind, Nyrazha confronts the angel.  Her eyes turn to the color of a storm-tossed sea.  She snaps, “I will NOT leave Zephyra behind.  We have never been apart, and I will not consent to do so now.”  Calming, Nyrazha says in a milder tone with a more subdued demeanor, “We can certainly be ready to leave within the hour.” _What could frighten an angel so that she forgets common courtesy?_

At Keefe’s outburst and dismissive glance her way, Nyrazha gazes directly at him.  She lifts her brow high in question; a mocking smirk can be seen ever so slightly through her face veil.  “So long as we are agreed that we don’t suit, there is little your uncle’s minister can do about it.” _As if I’d accept him as husband in any case, handsome and king's nephew or not._  Her eyes narrow slightly as she watches Keefe confront the Minister and young angel in his own way.  _What could he possibly offer us or our cause?_


----------



## Lynx_The_one (Sep 29, 2007)

"Pardon me, but who is Zephyra?" Kae'ari asks. "Also, if you fell so strongly, than we may ride, but we must leave soon, and I must have a mount before then."


----------



## shadowmask (Sep 30, 2007)

Lynx_The_one said:
			
		

> "Pardon me, but who is Zephyra?" Kae'ari asks. "Also, if you fell so strongly, than we may ride, but we must leave soon, and I must have a mount before then."




"Zephyra is my horse, but more."  Nyrazha pauses, as if searching for the correct Azgundi phrase.  

"In the Emirates, particularly in the deserts of our home, we depend on our mounts to find fresh water that is safe to drink.  Our lives are literally linked.  If we do not take proper care of our horses, our horses cannot take proper care of us.  To leave our horses behind, especially in unfamiliar territory, is to invite death." 

She looks at Kae'ari, "If you wish to find a good mount, perhaps one of us," she glances at her father, "or my brother can aid you."


----------



## Lynx_The_one (Sep 30, 2007)

Kae'ari replies, less alarmed "Thank you for such a gracious offer, your assistance in finding me a suitable mount would be greatly appreciated, for I have little experience with such things."


----------



## ethandrew (Sep 30, 2007)

Keefe looks on at the continued exchange in an apparent disinterest. Finally he cracks a sarcastic smile and muses aloud, _"Why use a horse when you've got a perfectly good pair of wings? It'd seem pretty straightforward to me were I you."_ He shrugs nonchalantly.


----------



## Yttermayn (Oct 1, 2007)

Voda Vosa said:
			
		

> Then he looked straight in the eyes of Noran _"What does he have in mind? Damn humans!"_




Ahote rolls his eyes and looks meaningfully at Phai, his expression saying 'Uh-oh, he's gonna get it!'  Ahote shakes Phai's massive hand and winks, taking a sidelong glance at the dwarf.  "I am called Ahote." he states.  "I am wondering how the only human here, Lord Noran is going to take that?" he finishes more quietly.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 1, 2007)

OOC: It was a thought, that's why it was in italics. ^^


----------



## Lynx_The_one (Oct 1, 2007)

Kae'ari smiles at keefe's comment "Why use a horse when you've got a perfectly good pair of feet? " she retorts.


----------



## shadowmask (Oct 1, 2007)

Lynx_The_one said:
			
		

> Kae'ari smiles at keefe's comment "Why use a horse when you've got a perfectly good pair of feet? " she retorts.




At the angel's quick wit, Nyrazha stifles a giggle.  She glances toward the floor in an effort to regain her composure.  When she looks up again, she looks at Keefe, again with her brow raised, then at Kae'ari.  "Perhaps, it is because he is accustomed to having others do things for him."  She glances in Keefe's direction again, eyes dancing.

_Let him take some of his own brand of courtesy...or lack thereof._


----------



## ethandrew (Oct 1, 2007)

A broad smile cracks Keefe's handsome face. _"Touché, ladies, touché."_ He shifts his weight and claps his hands, rubbing them together and looking at Varace, _"Well, it looks like this will be a fun trip after all. Good ol' me, making friends everywhere I go."_ He turns to address Nyrazha and Kae'ari, _"Ladies, after you,"_ Keefe states, proffering his hands toward the door.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Frontier City of Delagund, Duchy of Vedlund*

Lord Noran clears his throat and eyes the new arrival, "I was not aware that an elven delegation was arriving.  That you are in this room speaks to the sorry state of affairs of my security.  To you all, my main concern, as should be evident, is defense.  Of myself, of this keep and of this town.  Ahote is it?  Since you are here, I may as well make use of you."

He closes his eyes and rubs his temples before continuing, "Each of you is an outsider...strange to the common folk.  I don't trust my own people as I don't know which of them may be a spy for the King.  I need you to be my defense.  My eyes and ears," as he looks at the dwarf, "my sword arm," as he looks at the half-ogre, "and my magical defense," as he looks at the half-elf.  Looking to the elf, "What skill do you bring to the table?"

*The Capital City of Azgund, the King's Palace*

Nyrazha's father says in Aquan to Nyrazha, "You forget your place.  The King's nephew is rumored to be adept at...distasteful activities.  Having an outsider attend to such matters at home leaves our hands clean.  Go with them, fetch the winged one a horse and convince this Lord Noran to do as Varace demands.  Then we will attend to our own matters."

Varace speaks, "Prince Keefe, a moment of your time before you go."  Pulling Keefe aside, out of earshot of the others, "The King bids you to use whatever means may be necessary to...convince Lord Noran of the error of his ways.  If that means that a new Lord must be appointed, then so be it."  Varace's face is expressionless.  "As always, discretion is of the utmost importance.  But the King strongly desires the Healing Light's support.  This angel is key to that...either as a unifying leader...or as a martyr.  And, last of all, assess the diplomatic skill of the Emiran girl.  She may find herself being the new ambassador upon her return and a marriage to the King's nephew would cement our alliance.  Consider it."  Varace bows to Keefe, then to the ambassador and the angel, then takes his leave.

Left alone for the moment, Kae'Ari sees the other ministers slowly filing out of the room, speaking in whispers amongst themselves.  Meeting the eyes of one them, she hears a voice in her mind, "Are you the one?  The one whose spirit belongs to Shadow?  We will see."  The man turns back to his fellows as if nothing had happened and exits the room.


----------



## shadowmask (Oct 3, 2007)

crazy_monkey1956 said:
			
		

> *The Capital City of Azgund, the King's Palace*
> 
> Nyrazha's father says in Aquan to Nyrazha, "You forget your place.  The King's nephew is rumored to be adept at...distasteful activities.  Having an outsider attend to such matters at home leaves our hands clean.  Go with them, fetch the winged one a horse and convince this Lord Noran to do as Varace demands.  Then we will attend to our own matters."




As Nyrazha turns toward her father to gain permission to take her leave, his outburst visibly rocks her back onto her heels.  Bowing, keeping her eyes strictly on the floor in front of her toes, she says, "Of course, Father.  I meant no disrespect."  She joins Kae'ari hurriedly.  She then waits impatiently for Keefe to join them, lost in her thoughts.

*frantically* _Why would we need an outsider adept at distasteful activities?  Why does my father not insist on my brother coming along, as he always does?  What will I have to do to convince this Lord Noran...and how far should I go?_

She glances in her father's direction briefly before turning away.  To Kae'ari Nyrazha says, "Have you ridden before?  If not, I would recommend a mild-mannered horse.  If so, what kind of spirit to you prefer your horse to have?"


----------



## ethandrew (Oct 3, 2007)

Keefe's mind swam at Varace's words. While outwardly he maintained his composure, inwardly he was a dizzying mess, plots and subplots aplenty. No words uttered, he nods his head once Varace has finished and taken his leave. He follows the rest out with his eyes before moving toward Emiran ambassador, bowing in their custom and addressing him in Emiran, _"My lord, I humbly wish you grace in your endeavors and promise you that your daughter will be well cared for, by my honor as a Lyantaclis."_ Keefe bows once more before heading off with the two women, a subtle sense of being overwhelmed etching his handsome face.


----------



## Yttermayn (Oct 4, 2007)

Voda Vosa said:
			
		

> OOC: It was a thought, that's why it was in italics. ^^




OOC:  Oh, gotcha...  You may want to give some contextual clues as well, like: [example]"Blah blah blah!" he thought.[/example]  Some other posters like Ethandrew, for instance, use italics to indicate spoken dialog, while I use them for emphasis on certain words.  I'm not saying your doing anything wrong, it's just a suggestion to make it more obvious to unobservant oafs such as myself.   Anyways, disregard my resulting dialog then folks!


----------



## shadowmask (Oct 4, 2007)

ethandrew said:
			
		

> Keefe...follows the rest out with his eyes before moving toward Emiran ambassador, bowing in their custom and addressing him in Emiran, _"My lord, I humbly wish you grace in your endeavors and promise you that your daughter will be well cared for, by my honor as a Lyantaclis."_ Keefe bows once more....




Nyrazha snaps her head in the direction of her father and the prince at his promise.  "I thank you, my lord.  My father trusts me to take care of myself."  _What could he possibly have to gain from this promise?  Does he know what that promise entails from him?  Does he knows what it portends for me?_

[sblock=Sense motive on Keefe and the ambassador.]On Keefe, why did he make his promise and what does he mean by it: 1d20+5=15; On her father, how is he interpreting the promise made: 1d20+5=16[/sblock]


----------



## ethandrew (Oct 4, 2007)

[sblock=Bluff Check versus Sense Motive]Bluff 27.[/sblock]


----------



## Lynx_The_one (Oct 5, 2007)

Kae'ari says to Nyrazha "I would prefer a mild horse, It would be very kind if you could fine one for me. I am heading off to the temple to pray for our safe and quick journey and negotiations."
_And to tell the priests about that great evil_ she thought

[sblock=since we're all making skill checks]
Sense motive vs Keefe's bluff
1d20+2=8
[/sblock]


----------



## shadowmask (Oct 5, 2007)

"You honor me greatly, Kae'ari.  I shall find you a steed of mild temperament."  Nyrazha bows briefly, and exits.  As the king's nephew follows her, she turns to him outside the doors.

"I apologize for my abrupt manner earlier."   She pauses, obviously seeking for the right words.  Finally, speaking in Emiran, Nyrazha says, "Your vow to my father is very kind of you, my lord.  I hope you can keep the spirit as well as the letter."

_Father says I must remember my place.  How can I remember my place, if the people I associate with don't know my place?  Where do I fit?_

Appearing very uncomfortable, she glances through the closing doors, then casts her eyes downward.  "I hope we can continue as we had been before my outburst."


----------



## ethandrew (Oct 5, 2007)

Keefe raises his eyebrows in interest as Nyrazha speaks, finally he raises a hand dismissively as she carries on. In Azgundi he replies, _"You needn't apologize. What you consider an outburst I feel is us getting to know each other. This will be a long trip with naught but the company of us three, so it'd be best if we didn't dance around social niceties."_ As they make their way to the royal stables, where Keefe's horse awaits, he continues on casually, _"You had a very witty repartee back there, makes me feel like this whole ordeal won't be as arduous as I first considered."_


----------



## Lynx_The_one (Oct 5, 2007)

After the other two exit the room, Kae'ari heads off, and takes into the air, flying straight to the temple.


----------



## shadowmask (Oct 6, 2007)

Nyrazha glances at Keefe quizzically as they continue on.  "You expected to be bored?  Or do you prefer to not be bothered with the 'social niceties' diplomacy requires?"  Again, a smile appears ever so briefly behind her veil.  

_He is a puzzle, that much is certain.  Why did he make that promise?  He doesn't seem bothered by it._  Nyrazha shakes her head slightly at her thoughts.  _More importantly, why did my father accept it?_

OOC: As soon as she can, Nyrazha is going to ask a servant to have her things ready to go when she gets back so they can simply leave.


----------



## ethandrew (Oct 6, 2007)

Keefe smiles as he starts to like this Emiran woman more and more, _"No no, you misunderstood, perhaps it's the language barrier. I expected to be bored on the way to Lord Nolan's, not once I'm there. It's all about company, really."_ As they walk and talk, a small servant boy turns a corner in front of the two of them, spots sight of Keefe and lets out a small shriek, running back where he came from whick elicits a small chuckle from the royal nephew.


----------



## shadowmask (Oct 6, 2007)

"Oh, so it was my company and the angel's you were not looking forward to sharing?"  She arches a brow in challenge.  

As the servant boy runs away, Nyrazha makes a vexed sound.  Keefe gains her undivided attention with his chuckle.  "I don't suppose you know how we are going to be ready to leave within an hour if the servants run from you in terror?"


----------



## ethandrew (Oct 6, 2007)

Keefe smiles deviously, waving over a servant woman to take Nyrazha's orders, _"Not all the servants flee in terror from me, only the ones we habitually flay."_ His smile widens at the mixed look of shock and disgust transforms the face of woman. _"And really it wasn't your company I was dreading, although you never know from someone who is constantly veiled, but more so the angel's. They can be a real killjoy, and very judgemental for being so good and pure."_ Before the servant is dismissed, Keefe requests that his travelling gear and riding boots are summoned as well.


----------



## Yttermayn (Oct 6, 2007)

crazy_monkey1956 said:
			
		

> *Frontier City of Delagund, Duchy of Vedlund*
> 
> Lord Noran clears his throat and eyes the new arrival, "I was not aware that an elven delegation was arriving.  That you are in this room speaks to the sorry state of affairs of my security.  To you all, my main concern, as should be evident, is defense.  Of myself, of this keep and of this town.  Ahote is it?  Since you are here, I may as well make use of you."
> 
> He closes his eyes and rubs his temples before continuing, "Each of you is an outsider...strange to the common folk.  I don't trust my own people as I don't know which of them may be a spy for the King.  I need you to be my defense.  My eyes and ears," as he looks at the dwarf, "my sword arm," as he looks at the half-ogre, "and my magical defense," as he looks at the half-elf.  Looking to the elf, "What skill do you bring to the table?"




"The wrath of spirits, and the fury of flames are my calling.  Unbridled arcane power at your disposal."

OOC: Sorry for the brief, sporadic replies.  Having little internet access lately.  Will get back to normal in a few days.


----------



## shadowmask (Oct 7, 2007)

ethandrew said:
			
		

> Keefe smiles deviously, waving over a servant woman to take Nyrazha's orders, _"Not all the servants flee in terror from me, only the ones we habitually flay."_ His smile widens at the mixed look of shock and disgust transforms the face of woman. _"And really it wasn't your company I was dreading, although you never know from someone who is constantly veiled, but more so the angel's. They can be a real killjoy, and very judgemental for being so good and pure."_ Before the servant is dismissed, Keefe requests that his travelling gear and riding boots are summoned as well.




Nyrazha stiffens slightly at Keefe's comment about flaying servants.  Seeing the servant woman's reaction, she reinterprets her companion's smile.  "You're teasing me, now.  For shame, my lord.  That's not particularly...diplomatic."  She smiles slightly.

"I have noticed that many Azgundi look at me strangely because of my attire.  The veils serve their purpose quite well, however."   She mulls over his comments on the angel.  "I find the angel very...refreshing in her honesty."   She looks at her companion again.  Smiling, eyes dancing, she continues on in silence.


----------



## ethandrew (Oct 8, 2007)

Keefe shrugs at her responses, _"Azgund is at war, you shouldn't be surprised that its citizens look at any foreigner oddly. They, like I, are not diplomats, merely simple people who wish to live their lives in peace. My job in this game is to make that happen for them, no more no less."_ He pauses, and takes a deep sigh, _"Perhaps I say too much, though, revealing my hand in things. I might be better served proclaiming my mission to destroy the angel, take her wings for my own, and name myself avatar of the gods. People would assume no less, of course, coming from me.

"A tangent, I know, but my mind has a lot to say and seems to lack the necessary filter to stop my mouth from saying it."_


----------



## shadowmask (Oct 8, 2007)

Nyrazha pauses, actually looking at _him_.  "Your comments regarding the angel aside for, as you said, this is what others say of you behind your back, I believe, my lord, that we are both serving the same goals for our people.  I wish nothing but peace for my people, as you wish for yours."  Her eyes harden, taking on the edged shine often seen in jewels.  "If what your war minister says is true, the Fire Caste has sided with the Thayvians, and my people will pay the price the Firestarters will owe. To keep that from happening I will do whatever it takes to keep the Flame Bringers from winning this war."

_Even if that means I must pay the price myself._   Her posture takes on a defeated pose, a vaguely lost expression flits across what Keefe can see of her features.  "We waste time, Prince.  We must buy Kae'ari a horse for our journey, and I look forward to riding Zephyra again."


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Oct 9, 2007)

OOC: Voda Vosa, blackdraco, and bedford, we didn't hear from you last week.  bedford, that's two weeks in a row for you.  Let me know what's going on in the OOC thread.

*Frontier City of Delagund, Duchy of Vedlund*

Lord Noran is about to say something to Ahote when a young scout, dirty and seemingly exhausted, barges into the chamber, "My Lord!" leaning on the door, he drops to one knee, "Orcs!  Slaughtered the patrol...on their way here."  He falls to the floor in a heap.

*The Capital City of Azgund, Temple of the Healing Light*

As Kae'Ari flies overhead, she sees the people of the city looking up at her in awe.  The temple, still surrounded by scaffolding, workers milling about, stones scattered across the plot of land where the foundation has been built.  A shrine off to the side is where the Lightbringers currently gather and this is where a young, white-robed acolyte looks to the sky as Kae'Ari descends, "As always, we are blessed by your presence.  What brings you back to us?"

*The Capital City of Azgund, the King's Palace*

As Keefe and Nyrazha approach the royal stables, servants lead Zephyra and the prince's horse up to them.  The horses are already saddled, though Zephyra bucks slightly at the servant leading him...and the servant appears exasperated as if this isn't the first annoyance from the horse that morning.

OOC: I have a house ruled set of feats in the works which I will be posting in the OOC thread.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 9, 2007)

"What? Boy, rise now!... He is down it seems... Theres no time, hurry up you three, we got to cut some orc throat, Rahaha!" Shajrom draw his short bow, and starts running towards the exit.


----------



## Yttermayn (Oct 10, 2007)

A sparkle appears in Ahote's eyes at the boy's news.  "Mayhap a demonstration of talent is in order, milord?" he says with a sly smile.  Ahote snaps to attention with a salute and awaits a response or dismissal from Noran.


----------



## shadowmask (Oct 10, 2007)

Entering the stables, Nyrazha seems to shake the gloom that had gathered.  Reaching into an otherwise hidden pocket, she pulls a treat for Zephyra and approaches the horse.

Stopping a few feet away, Nyrazha murmurs in a mix of Emiran and Aquan, "You've been putting the stableboy through his paces...again."  She shakes her head and gives a low chuckle.  Switching to Azgundi, she tells the stablehand, "I will take her from here.  I thank you for her care."

Switching back to Emiran, "Come, Zephyra."  The horse pricks her ears forward, arches her neck, and prances up to her mistress.  The horse stops right in front of Nyrazha and begins lipping her sleeves.  Nyrazha opens her palm revealing a bit of fruit, and Zephyra daintily munches the treat.

While the horse crunches contentedly, Nyrazha conducts an inspection of the horse and the equipment.  Finding everything satisfactory, Nyrazha mounts gracefully and turns to Keefe.  "Shall we make our way to the horse market, my lord?  I believe the angel is not the patient sort."


----------



## bedford (Oct 10, 2007)

hrugnir seems eager for combat as he races for the exit with his maul alredy in his hand.


----------



## Lynx_The_one (Oct 10, 2007)

"Firstly, I wish to tell about something which has happened at the palace, secondly I wish to inquire about what is known about the king's nephew's shady activities" Kae'ari replies.


----------



## blackdraco (Oct 11, 2007)

Phaidadru sighs. ”well, that leaves us. We better follow them so they don’t do anything stupid.”  He says to Ahote, with a smile. he turns an walks in the direction the two others ran.


----------



## ethandrew (Oct 13, 2007)

Stroking the neck of his horse before he mounts, Keefe nods his head in agreement. Checking the straps of his saddle and adjusting what needs to be tightened, he easily mounts up. _"Yes, patience seems to have skipped over their lot. I would offer a horse from our stables, but I fear she'd never accept anything from me. Come, let me show you the way."_


----------



## shadowmask (Oct 22, 2007)

Nyrazha follows Keefe out of the stables, lost in thought.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Oct 23, 2007)

*Frontier City of Delagund, Duchy of Vedlund*

Lord Noran rises and goes to the boy's side, barking orders at a guard to fetch a cleric.  The boy's eyes flutter open, "My Lord...orcs...a week's ride."  

Noran shouts after the dwarf and the half-ogre, "Hold, unless you are prepared for a week's journey already.  We have some time, though not much." Addressing all four now, "Since you seem eager to jump to the offense, I will let you seek that path while my troops attend to the defense of the city, in case you fail.  Do not fail."

*The Capital City of Azgund, Temple of the Healing Light*

The head priest emerges from the shrine, bowing to Kae'Ari, "The King's nephew is fourth in line to inherit the throne, after the King's son, the King's daughter, and the King's brother...Keefe's father.  There are rumors, but there always are among the nobility.  Rumors of Keefe's debauchery and excesses.  What truth lies in those rumors, I know not.  As to your other news, it has been in the Light's best interest to not become involved in the business of Kings and countries.  Would you have us change that?"

*The Capital City of Azgund, Horse Merchant*

Keefe and Nyrazha arrive at the horse merchant, an Emiran fellow with something of a less than savory reputation.  None-the-less, with the King commandeering all of Azgund's horses for the war, this Emiran is the only one in the city able to keep selling.  His stock, fine Emiran horses of the same breed as Zephyra (light riding and war horses), as well as his monopoly on the market, means his prices are exhorbitant (OOC: Double the PHB costs, though you can make diplomacy checks to talk him down, if you wish).


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 23, 2007)

Shajrom thinks for a moment with his inexpressive face. *"If you prefer my lord, we could assist in defense. I thought the orcs were already slamming the doors. We of course, do as you command."*


----------



## Lynx_The_one (Oct 23, 2007)

No, I merely wish to tell you to watch out. There was great evil in the palace this morning. I also wish to mention, that I will be traveling to visit the temple in the lad of lord noran, with prince keethe, and the emerian ambassadors daughter.


----------



## shadowmask (Oct 24, 2007)

Nyrazha, adopting a more subservient demeanor, examines the merchant and his stock from under her lashes.  She quietly says to Keefe, "It would likely be best if you spoke to this merchant, my lord.  It would go badly for us if I did."   A bit of pride creeps into her voice at this point.  "The stock is all Emiran; that is good.  It is said that Emiran horses are as swift as the wind, as dependable as the earth, as tenacious as the sea, and as spirited as the flame."


----------



## bedford (Oct 24, 2007)

Hrugnir turns around and starts walking back to the others. " there is no doubt in my mind that we will do the most good out there insted of waiting here like a bunch of scarred rabbits.."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 25, 2007)

*"My opinions meet yers Hrugnir."* Shajrom says *"But I fear we may fall in a trap, getting out of town, and letting our lord here, alone, and vulnerable to any other attack we may not see. I say we wait the orcs in the gates. We will smash them when they arrive, if they do."*


----------



## ethandrew (Oct 25, 2007)

Keefe shrugs nonchalantly, _"While that is all well and good, they, like men, are mortal, and all must die. Plus I still think she could fly. Don't see why we should give her a horse."_

He turns to addresses the horsemaster. Looking him up and down, Keefe sighs to himself. _"Okay. Obviously you know who I am. If you don't, once I leave ask around, they'll tell you. Then you can live with the fact that you did business with me and my family at a price I will be happy over. Or you will have to deal with the fact that if your price is bad that no one in my family will ever buy a horse from you again, nor will anyone from this town. That is not a threat, it is a fact. I am not being callous, merely honest.

"We are in need of a horse. Obviously, you are the only one around. I could obviously use one of my family's, but I most of ours are being used for the war. Needless to say, the rider is an angel. Know what I mean by that? I mean wings, holy warrior, hates all things not good and pure, big complainer. So a bad horse and a bad price leaves you with an angry angel who has so much pent up rage and aggression from years of being stifflingly nice. Which in turn makes me angry. Which in turn comes back to you.

"So. We need a horse. Something fast and light, but strong. What do you have?"_

[sblock=Skills]Bluff +17, Diplomacy +12[/sblock]


----------



## Yttermayn (Oct 26, 2007)

"I would trust that the Lord Noran has a far better grasp of his situation than we.  Let us leave, and prepare for the journey."  Ahote reasons.  Then he smiles suddenly, showing many teeth in a deeply unsettling grin.  "Besides... Don't you wish to crush the enemy?  See them driven before you?  And to hear the lamentation of the women?"

OOC: Nods to Arnie.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 26, 2007)

"No" Shajroms answered dryly. "I wish to defeat them, using the least effort possible. I see a rush depart as a fool choice to say at least. We will leave this place with just some youngsters guards, who can barely handle a sword. And for what? To kill a bucho of idiotic orcs, who eventually will get here, to this city walls? I say we wait and prepare, and then crush them right here. Besides, if the King was to send part of his army here... Won't you agree that this will be an excllent opportunity to test those walls? Another point to my favor, is that a certain victory against the orcs will rise the morale around here. And that will be nice, our mens are deeply deppressed, and some started to leave the city, even some guards leav to join the knig. Logic is on my side, this is the best thing to do." Explains The dwarf.


----------



## blackdraco (Oct 26, 2007)

”Well talked Shajrom”  Phai says with a small grin,”but I may have a even better idea…”  he turns so he now speaks to all in the room ”we could turn this in our favour… we have two armies marching towards us, but those two a not friends… maybe we could redirect the orcs, and thereby let the orcs handle the kings army.”  Phai’s smile becomes bigger “then we could handle both armies with no causalities, and swipe the remains of the ‘wining’ army with no trouble…”  he turns to Shajrom “or am I mistaken master dwarf… uhm… Shajrom”


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 27, 2007)

Shajrom nods, thoughtfuly "It is a temptating idea dear boy, to say at least. But I'm afraid we will have some synchronization problems ... We are not certain when the king would strike us... Or if they will do it from the same flank the orcs will... I'm afraid that we could face the two enemies in the same battle. That been said, I think it's quite a good plan, if we could have an idea of when and where the kings army is going to be, for the next weeks." he says as he brooms his beard.


----------



## shadowmask (Oct 27, 2007)

ethandrew said:
			
		

> Keefe shrugs nonchalantly, _"While that is all well and good, they, like men, are mortal, and all must die. Plus I still think she could fly. Don't see why we should give her a horse."_
> 
> He turns to addresses the horsemaster. Looking him up and down, Keefe sighs to himself. _"Okay. Obviously you know who I am. If you don't, once I leave ask around, they'll tell you. Then you can live with the fact that you did business with me and my family at a price I will be happy over. Or you will have to deal with the fact that if your price is bad that no one in my family will ever buy a horse from you again, nor will anyone from this town. That is not a threat, it is a fact. I am not being callous, merely honest.
> 
> ...




Nyrazha looks on from beneath her lashes maintaining her unobtrusive manner.  At Keefe's non-chalant comment regarding the Emiran horses, she mutters just loud enough for him to hear (and not the horse trader), "You've never ridden an Emiran steed, or you would not dismiss them so quickly."

Her eyes widening incredulously at his description of Kae'Ari, Nyrazha's head snaps up as she looks at him directly.  "My lord, I don't believe the angel, or her Church would appreciate those words."  Laughter underscores her words.


----------



## Yttermayn (Oct 27, 2007)

blackdraco said:
			
		

> ”Well talked Shajrom”  Phai says with a small grin,”but I may have a even better idea…”  he turns so he now speaks to all in the room ”we could turn this in our favour… we have two armies marching towards us, but those two a not friends… maybe we could redirect the orcs, and thereby let the orcs handle the kings army.”  Phai’s smile becomes bigger “then we could handle both armies with no causalities, and swipe the remains of the ‘wining’ army with no trouble…”  he turns to Shajrom “or am I mistaken master dwarf… uhm… Shajrom”




Ahote looks at Phai with a new respect evident in his eyes.  "That is indeed an excellent idea.  But Sharjom is correct in that it does present some logistical problems.  We may need to do some scouting to see if it is even possible.  And I would still like to hear what Lord Noran thinks of all this.  It is, ultimately, up to him."


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Oct 30, 2007)

*Frontier City of Delagund, Duchy of Vedlund*

Lord Noran's eyes narrow, his voice low, "You would have me unleash orcs upon my own countrymen?  Aye, the King levies demands I refuse to meet, but that does not mean I would wish the blood of his armies to stain the swords of orcs.  Were I to have my wish, human blood would not be spilled at all in the coming days, whether they be the King's men or my own."

He takes a deep breath and straightens, "I believe it best to your individual strengths where they will be of most use.  I wish to know the numbers and strengths of this orcish horde that approaches.  For that, I will need reconnaisance, not engagement, to better prepare for the assault.  The King's armies do not yet mass to the attack.  The King will first send a diplomat to attempt to convince of the error of my ways.  Only after that fails will the seige begin.  So, I would have you four scout the orcs, learn what you can of them, and return with that information.  I leave it to you to discuss how you will accomplish that mission.  I have other matters to attend.  My castellan can provide you with maps of the terrain, supplies and whatever else you might need."

With that, Lord Noran turns on his heel and stalks out of the room.

*The Capital City of Azgund, Temple of the Healing Light*

The priest nods, "The King wishes the Healing Light to take sides.  Do you feel that we should become involved in this war of the Emirans and the Thayvians?"

*The Capital City of Azgund, Horse Merchant*

The horse merchant shifts nervously, his eyes darting back and forth between Keefe and Nyrazha.  After several moments, he finally speaks, "Of course, of course.  Only the best for the King's esteemed and well-mannered nephew.  An angel you say?  Then a horse that is light and swift and humble should suit the winged one's needs, wouldn't you agree."  A stableboy leads a young mare up for Keefe and Nyrazha's inspection.  The merchant continues, "Nothing but fair prices for our esteemed allies, the Azgundi, of course, of course.  Fair treatment for fair treatment, of course, of course.  Let us say...150 pieces of gold for the horse and all of its tack?"

OOC: PHB prices - Riding Horse: 75 gp, Riding Saddle: 10 gp, Bit and Bridle: 2 gp, Saddlebags - 4 gp, Total: 91 gp.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 30, 2007)

Shajrom thinks _"Humans..."_ and then he speaks *"Well then if that is your wish my lord, then we shall do as you say."* When Lord Noran walks out, Shajrom sighs, and turns to his new 'friends' *"Very well gentlemen, it is up to us now, we should prepare ourselves as fast as possible."*


----------



## ethandrew (Oct 30, 2007)

Keefe stares at the Emiran merchant for a moment with a cold steely glare, eyebrows half cocked. Finally he furrows his brow and tightly shuts his mouth before opening it again to speak, _"You're serious, right? 150? That's not a joke? Hmmm, interesting."_ He continues to stare, never moving his eyes from that of the merchant's. _"I am in a quandry. I'm sure that word doesn't translate well to your language, but I won't feign to be an expert on Emiran linguistics. I'll state it simply for you: I do not know what to do.

"You see, I could easily take one of my uncle's horses; one horse would not be missed. But during these trying times I thought I would help out the city's local economy as well as a well-known merchant, such as yourself. This could be mutually beneficial for us. You get a wealthy, influential client, and I get an angel who might not complain for a long ride. But 150 pieces of gold? I could use that to have one thousand men carry us for the whole trip. Sure, one or two might die from exhaustion, but they have replacements, waiting to claim to have carried an angel, if just for a day.

"150? No. I won't take your mare at 150. I'll write you a note of promise for 100 instead. You take this up to the guard at the gate and have them give this to the castellan. He'll get you your 100. You'll be happy, the angel will be happy, I'll be happy, the castellan won't like walking to the gate, but he needs the exercise anyway. He'll probably end up sending someone else to do it instead.

"I trust you know how to get to the gate? Good. Next time I need a horse, I'll come here first. I might even want to replace my own personal one in the near future, so keep an eye out for me."_ Keefe digs into a satchel at his side, ready to pull out whatever supplies needed to complete his dealings with this unsavory man. Loathe as he was to part with money when unnecessary, he got a particular joy out of buying Kae'Ari's horse out of the country's coffers.


----------



## bedford (Nov 3, 2007)

"I think it would be best for us to travel the first part by horse or in my case wagon since there are no large enough horses around.. , and continue on foot as we get real close to the orcs. "


----------



## Yttermayn (Nov 3, 2007)

"Well..." Ahote started.  "That's not an angle I had considered.  I still have to wonder how Noran will deal with two fronts.  I guess the only way would be to space out the engagements.  With that in mind, we'd have to either scout only, or delay the orcs so badly that it would take them a _very_ long time to get here.  Anything in between and we run the risk of accidentally synchronizing aggression from the kings army and the orcs - disaster."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 3, 2007)

*"Ah' suggest we make some scouting first, if Noran is right, then orcs will attack first, then the kings army, if it does at all. So first things first: We need to know how many orcs we are speaking of, how trained they are, and what equipment and siege weapons they count with"* Shajrom says, scratching his beard.


----------



## Lynx_The_one (Nov 4, 2007)

"Hours ago I would have said yes, Winda sent news from the front, saying that the battles were dangerous, and that the demons of the Thayvians were dangerously evil, but now I question the intentions of the war minister, and by extension the crown." She sighs "I just don't  know what to do, I wish that everything was much simpler."


----------



## shadowmask (Nov 5, 2007)

"If you would allow me, my lord Prince."   Nyrazha lays her hand lightly on Keefe's wrist to stop him from pulling out the promise note.  "The angel requested a mount of gentle temperament and even gait.  Perhaps it would behoove us to be certain we acquire a steed with both?"  Her sea green eyes turn toward the merchant.  "I would not trust this one to be truthful with us, if he was truly going to charge us nearly double the normal cost despite promises of continued _royal_  custom."

She dismounts gracefully and gives Zephyra the command to stay.  As she does so, she looks again at the merchant with an arched brow.  In Emiran she says, "You see that I am no ordinary woman.  I am a daughter of water and desert with my own desert wind.  If you are lying, speak the truth now, to me, and I will spare you my father's wrath.  If you are lying and continue to lie, you will feel the bite of heat and steel as my father's man cuts out your tongue.  Diplomats can do that."  She smiles at the man coldly.

Nyrazha approaches the horse the merchant had brought out of the paddock.  She begins running her hands along the horse's neck, getting the animal used to her presence, smell, and touch.  "Merchant, does this animal have the qualities we seek?"  She looks at the man with eyes hard and cold as the Emiran jewels known as sea ice.


----------



## blackdraco (Nov 5, 2007)

”Hmm…”  Phai mumbles, seaming in thought. “In the light of these new information’s, it would be better if we leave as soon as possible” he looks at the others. 
“Should we meet out doors… I have to find someone” he says with a smile, beginning to leave the scene.


----------



## Yttermayn (Nov 6, 2007)

"Fine by me." Ahote comments.  He thoughtfully shoves his left index finger into his nose to the first knuckle.  "I have everything I need right here." he adds sincerely.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Nov 6, 2007)

*Frontier City of Delagund, Duchy of Vedlund*

As the dwarf, half-ogre, half-elf, and elf prepare to leave, the Lord's castellan approaches, a short, bald human man, "Lord Noran informs me that I am to provide you with provisions and supplies.  If you have a need, I shall fill it."

*The Capital City of Azgund, Temple of the Healing Light*

The priest nods and pats Kae'Ari on the shoulder, "The world of man is full of grey.  You are a being of black and white.  You are pure good, unsullied and uncomplicated.  Do what your heart and conscience demands and you will not falter."

The priest turns away, preparing to leave, "I must attend to the faithful.  If you have a need, name it, and it shall be done.  If not, may the Light guide you in the dark places ahead."

*The Capital City of Azgund, Horse Merchant*

The horse mercant's sweat drips off of his forehead as he stammers in Azgundi, "Yes, yes, gentle and swift, humble and well-mannered."

Nyrazha's inspection of the animal reveals that it is indeed a fine steed, though perhaps a bit too tame for her own tastes.

The merchant, still in Azgundi, "Only the best for the humble prince and at the best prices.  75 pieces of gold for the horse and tack.  Yes, yes."

In Emiran, in a low tone meant for Nyrazha's ears only, "The wrath of the waves and the sand fast dwindles in the heat of the flames.  Your father's title will not protect him much longer.  I do not mean to threaten, but to warn.  I am of the air caste.  The fire caste sends long knives for you and your family even as we speak."

The merchant bows deprecatingly to Keefe as the stableboy hands the horse's reins to Nyrazha.


----------



## Yttermayn (Nov 8, 2007)

crazy_monkey1956 said:
			
		

> In Emiran, in a low tone meant for Nyrazha's ears only, "The wrath of the waves and the sand fast dwindles in the heat of the flames.  Your father's title will not protect him much longer.  I do not mean to threaten, but to warn.  I am of the air caste.  The fire caste sends long knives for you and your family even as we speak."




I'm not clear:  Who is saying this?  Is it the merchant?


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Nov 8, 2007)

Yttermayn said:
			
		

> I'm not clear:  Who is saying this?  Is it the merchant?




OOC: Yes.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 8, 2007)

*"Very well my good man, bring us supplies of food, but not for the elf, since he seems content in eating his nasal mucus.* If that was a joke or an insult, none can tell, since Shajrom face didn't express nor a smile nor a bitter look* "Also, water, some ropes, horses of course, some tents, of not to shiny colors, the most discrete possible. We will need climb gear if we wish to have a panoramic view of the orquish army from a hill or a small mountain, and a small hand telescope"* Shajrom seems lacking of the appropiate word, but then disregard its complication, as more objects come to his mind.* "We also need a cartography map of the land in which we will be operating, with topology and terrain types, paper and ink to make notes... and I can't think of anything else. Have those ready and if we came to anything else, we let you know" *finishes the dwarf with his inexpressive face, both eyebrows rose.


----------



## Yttermayn (Nov 9, 2007)

"Oh!" Ahote looks surprised.  "Excuse me, I seem to have mistook you for a dwarf.  I see now that you appear to be some sort of tiny pack mule!  My apologies."  Addressing the castellan, Ahote says "You may bring me two weeks of trail rations and an oiled poncho, good sir, and I thank you."


----------



## bedford (Nov 9, 2007)

Hrugnir ads. " give us what the dwarf said and a wagon, and the usual extra meat and mead i always recieve on trips like this. "


----------



## shadowmask (Nov 10, 2007)

OOC: Is the merchant telling the truth and what does he hope to gain by telling her? (1d20+5=12)

Nyrazha looks at the merchant in shock.  _The castes truly are at war then._

"I thank you for the warning...and the horse."  She bows agitatedly.  Taking the mare's reins, Nyrazha mounts and turns Zephyra back the way they came.  "Shall we, my lord?  We have preparations still to make."

_If my father dies, my usefulness is ended, and this prince and his king will send me off to my death at the Flame Bringers' hands.  Of course, the minister will see me sold to them first, just to turn a nice profit.  Unless I can prove myself useful to them...this bears more thought._

A variety of emotions and half-formed expressions flit across what Keefe and the merchant can see of her face.  _Perhaps I should disguise myself.  Cut my hair, remove the veils, and I'm simply a refugee fleeing to the north like so many of my countrymen._

Nyrazha sighs softly.  _No, I am the best hope my people have right now.  I have the king's nephew's ear...and perhaps I can gain his respect.  Perhaps with his support his government would be willing to send the manpower we need to win this war._  She looks at Keefe from the corner of her eyes, waiting for him to take the lead.  It's almost as if she were weighing his internal worth.  Her eyes have turned from their usual sea-bright green to the color of a storm-tossed sea.


----------



## ethandrew (Nov 10, 2007)

If Keefe noticed internal struggle, he did not publicly acknowledge it. He nods his head toward the merchant in response to the price and feigned ignorance at the warning he issued in Emiran. Truly this mission could put his own life in peril, and should Nyrazha perish during this ordeal, or her family lose their station, then Keefe's planning would be for naught, even if it still lies in its infantile stages.

Breaking the silence, Keefe steps forward, _"I thank you horsemaster, but I will pay the one hundred for your mare. Here is your promissory note, again, take it to the castle gates and you will be cared for,"_ with that he turns and leads to way back to the keep, to finalize their preparations and to get Nyrazha out of any potential danger.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Nov 13, 2007)

OOC: blackdraco, Lynx_The_one, we didn't hear from you last week.  Let me know what your status is in the OOC thread.

*Frontier City of Delagund, Duchy of Vedlund*

The castellan jots down all of the requested supplies, "Everything will be ready by tomorrow, good sirs."  He then scurries off to collect the items.

OOC: You have the rest of the game day (it is about noon at the moment) to make any other preparations you might need, or to relax, carouse, or whatever else you might desire.  Post a summary of your activities or a course of action that might require DM intervention (basically any important NPC interactions).

*The Capital City of Azgund*

OOC: What other preparations would you like to make and where are you headed?  Back to the keep?  To the temple of the Healing Light to pick up Kae'Ari?  Somewhere else?  You have the rest of the game day (it is about noon at the moment) to make whatever other preparations you like.  Post a summary of your activities for the day, or a course of action that might require DM intervention (important NPC interactions).


----------



## Yttermayn (Nov 13, 2007)

Ahote hurries off and trys to find the castellan.  When he finds the busy man, he waits until no one else is around.  He then addresses the fellow in a low voice:  "I have one further request, castellan...  Is there any sort of... remote communication device at your disposal?  I forsee the need to send and recieve expediant and possibly inconspicuous missives to and from Lord Noran."


----------



## Lynx_The_one (Nov 13, 2007)

I will be traveling north with the king's nephew, and the daughter of the Emerian ambassador.

With that she leaves, flying over the town, looking for the other two to meet up with again.


----------



## shadowmask (Nov 17, 2007)

Nyrazha is returning to the castle.  Once there, she will excuse herself to Keefe and seek her father.  The goal is to convince her father of the threat (including the horse merchant coming to the castle for payment) and the need for her to dress as an Azgundi woman of mixed ancestry (leaving the veils in the capital instead of taking them with her as she normally would).  Once that is done, she'll probably retire to her room for most of the rest of the day to pack.  Unless someone seeks her out, she'll see Keefe and Kae'ari the next morning.


----------



## blackdraco (Nov 17, 2007)

Phai had no interest in the matter of equipment for the journey… he would let the others to that matter, so he ignored the merchant, and went outside. 
He walks to a tree that is near his home, because this is where his old friend lives…
“Hi, are you awake jet…” he asks while looking op in the tree… a rattle is heard, and soon after a raven flies down from the top, and lands on Phais shoulder. It looks at Phai with an annoyed look, properly because he woke it op. it begins to clean it feathers, while Phai informs it of the current invent.

after informing the raven, Phai tries to find Ahote, because he is bored and don’t really have anything else to do before leaving. and he seams like the most intelligent of the three…


----------



## ethandrew (Nov 20, 2007)

Once reaching the keep, Keefe walks to his room and sits on the edge of his bed. This might be one of the last moments of comfort for a while. This Lord Nolan surely was not outfitted with all the finery Azgund had to offer, so Keefe had no issues laying down and resting for one last time before his ride. Taking off his boots, he sets them nonchalantly down onto the ground and rests his hands behind his head, closing his eyes and thinking of more enjoyable times.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Nov 20, 2007)

OOC: bedford and Voda Vosa, we didn't hear from you last week.  Let me know your status in the OOC thread.  Thanks.

*Frontier City of Delagund, Duchy of Vedlund*

The castellan responds to Ahote, "This is not Thay or the elven lands, I'm afraid.  We have smoke signals and signal fires at set places in the mountains, but that is all."

The next day, the castellan delivers as promised, with a wagon laden with supplies.  To the elf, dwarf, half-elf and half-ogre he says, "Good luck.  Remember, Lord Noran wants information first and foremost.  You cannot deliver that information if you are dead."

OOC: Last minute actions before leaving town?  Make them now.

*The Capital City of Azgund*

Nyrazha's father admonishes her that an Emiran woman of her standing does not disguise herself nor sully the image of her caste by revealing the fullness of her face to any but her family.

The next day, Varace accompanies the servants who bring Kae'Ari, Keefe and Nyrazha their horses and supplies.  The Minister of War bows to the trio, "I wish you well on your mission.  Time is of the essence.  The lives and well-being of the Azgundi and Emiran peoples may very well rest in your hands."


----------



## Lynx_The_one (Nov 22, 2007)

"Thank you" Kae'ari replies "Are you ready to go?" Kae'ari asks her companions


----------



## shadowmask (Nov 23, 2007)

OOC: Since I had to wait so Nyrazha could "speak" with her father, can I make a couple of purchases from the day before now?


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Nov 23, 2007)

OOC: Yep.


----------



## shadowmask (Nov 23, 2007)

[sblock=OOC] Fantastic...she's bought 3 Explorer's outfits consisting of 1 pair of loose britches, 2 skirts (divided for riding), 3 loose blouses, and 3 capes (black, brown, green).  She also has a pair of black riding boots and a leather belt.  All of her new clothing is in the Azgundi fashion.  She also has bought two disguise kits.  One is full of hair dyes and skin "pigments;" the other has the same stuff for her horse.  Her pocket is lighter by 130 gp.  Total remaining in her Heward's: 504 - 130 = 374 gp.[/sblock]

Zephyra lips Nyrazha's hands one last time.  The horse is obviously hoping there is more of her customary treat.  Nyrazha laughs softly and pats her mount's velvety nose as she walks to the horse's left side.  Swinging gracefully into her saddle, Nyrazha looks at Kae'ari.  "I'm ready." 

She looks at the Minister, hiding her distrust as best she is able (Bluff check to hide distrust (1d20+8=27)).  All she says, however, is, "I thank you for the well wishes.  The people of Azgund and the Emirates are in good hands."  _Let him make of that what he will._


----------



## ethandrew (Nov 23, 2007)

Keefe nods his head in approval before mounting his own horse. _"Yeah, Varace, what she said,"_ he finishes with a laugh before turning and cantering away. _"Nice to see you this morning, Kae'ari. It's good to know that my chaperone has made it past her first day in Azgund without any ill effects. If I may make a request, could you please delay your lecturing me about my wicked ways until we're outside the city? I wouldn't want you to tarnish my reputation among the cityfolks."_ With that he winks at Nyrazha and smiles politely at the angel.


----------



## shadowmask (Nov 24, 2007)

Nyrazha shakes her head at Keefe.  "You just can't resist baiting her can you?"  Laughing, she turns to Kae'ari.  "Ignore him.  You have an Emiran desert horse beneath you.  Let's show this Azgundi Prince why the desert horses are also called Desert Wind."  With that, she knees her mount into a gallop, dodging around pedestrians, riders, and wagons alike.

Her laughter floats behind her as a sense of exhiliration overtakes her, as it always does when she rides.  _I'm free!_ 

[sblock=OOC: I'm assuming a ride check is in order]Ride check (1d20+5=23)[/sblock]


----------



## ethandrew (Nov 24, 2007)

A wicked grin covers Keefe's face as he delighted in the two against one challenge his uncle and Varace had so graciously laid before him. Casually, still seated atop his nonmoving horse, he calls out, _"Oh Ambassador, unless you mean to ride hard into the nasty part of town, I suggest you follow me."_ He turns his horse the opposite way and his grin cracks into an open smile, which quickly dissolves once he realizes that she was in fact going the correct direction and that now he has to devise a plan to double back without her noticing.


----------



## Lynx_The_one (Nov 25, 2007)

"What Reputation? Oh yes, You are the wonderful Prince Keefe, beheld by all of your countrymen right? Women dream of you, children play 'Prince Keefe and the evil orcs' right? 'I'll be Prince Keefe and you can be the invading orc menace' 'That's not fair your always Keefe' 'That's because I'm more like him'? Yeah right. So I ask you _oh wonderful prince_ which way should we go, if the ambassador is going the wrong way?" Kae'ari says, with a strong tone of irony in her voice.


----------



## shadowmask (Nov 25, 2007)

When Nyrazha realizes that her companions are not following her, she pulls Zephyra to a halt.  Turning in her saddle and hearing most of what is said, her carefree laughter floats toward them.  "I do believe she has the better of you, my Prince." 

Nyrazha looks around in assumed confusion.  "Do you intend to give us a tour of your lands before we make our way North, my lord?"  She knees Zephyra into a walk, continuing in her original direction.  "Or, perhaps you'd rather walk our steeds to the gate." 

To Kae'ari, she says, "I told you, no horse can outrun an Emiran desert horse.  Is she all you desired?"


----------



## Lynx_The_one (Nov 25, 2007)

"Amazing" Kae'ari says"I have never ridden such a fine creature"


----------



## shadowmask (Nov 26, 2007)

Nyrazha smiles with delight and satisfaction, only her eyes indicate her pleasure in the angel's response.  "Have you decided a name for her, yet?"


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Nov 27, 2007)

OOC: We didn't hear from anyone in Vedlund this week.  Let me know what's going on in the OOC thread.

*Kae'Ari, Keefe, and Nyrazha on The Road North* 

Heavily forested, the road is little more than a widened trail, though the ruts from wagon wheels mark it as man-made.  The horses make good time and the trio finds itself cresting a hill and gazing at the mountains by the end of the day.  A logging camp can be seen ahead, perhaps another hour's ride, though the sun will have set by then.

*Hrugnir, Ahote, Phai, and Shajrom, North of Vedlund*

The odd group makes good time into the hills north of Vedlund, Hrugnir knowing the terrain well.  By midday of the fourth day out, the group has come upon an encampment nestled in a small valley.  Multiple campfires and a large tent lie scattered about the valley.  Orcs...hundreds of them, are milling about, roasting meat, arguing, fighting, sleeping and a few patrolling the perimeter.  The smell of the meat being roasted is foul and tainted.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 28, 2007)

*"Finally, we see our enemies."* Shajrom seems to count the orcs, one by one. "A very prolific species. I don't see any pacific solution for this." Shajrom waits a bit more before continue speaking *"I would like to see their leader, he must be in the big tent, if we have the opportunity to identify him, we could have him slain in the battlefield."*


----------



## Yttermayn (Nov 29, 2007)

Ahote also studies the orcish mess below.  He is looking specifically for any magical support they might have, in what number, and evidence that would suggest power level, if possible.

Orc Encampment shaman spot: (1d20+0=12)


----------



## shadowmask (Nov 29, 2007)

Nyrazha shifts in her saddle.  _The merchant said the knives were sent after me._  She glances at Kae'ari briefly before returning her attention to the camp below.  _If only the angel had no wings._  She glances at Keefe briefly.  _Or, if only Keefe could look less the regal Lyantaclis._  She sighs softly thinking of her Azgundi clothing, dyes, and pigments in her pack.  _I can hide...but not with these two with me.  Yet, without them, my mission is ended before it begins._

Aloud she says, "What shall we do?  I do not relish a night spent in a logging camp."


----------



## ethandrew (Nov 29, 2007)

Keefe frowns at their prospects, _"Nor am I keen on sleeping in a rutt on the side of a foot-trodden path, but we must do what is necessary. We need to decide between the three of us if we want to announce who we are and where we're going to each town we stop by. Or do we keep a low profile and try to avoid detection?"_ He pauses, looking at Kae'ari, then down at her wings, and sighs, _”As much as we can.”_


----------



## Lynx_The_one (Nov 30, 2007)

"Stealth is not my Modus operandi, I do not sneak around in the dark, waiting for someone to look away and then stab them in the back" Kae'ari replies "If we must travel, I should travel through town, and announce myself, you may travel stealthy if you wish that."


----------



## shadowmask (Dec 1, 2007)

Nyrazha shakes her head slightly at the description Kae-ari gives of those who exist or fight in shadows.  She looks the angel over, "Your description indicates your disdain for those who work in shadows.  Would you say I am deserving of your disdain, angel?  There are many reasons to strike from darkness.  In my land, a woman is not allowed to carry weapons or fight openly.  She is left vulnerable or she must learn to use stealth and men's arrogance to protect herself." 

_I will lose much if I go this route, and I cannot go forward if I don't._  She turns to Keefe.  "Did you mean what you told my father in your city...that I will be well cared for on this mission?"  Her eyes take on a piercing quality, as if she were trying to see into every thought and feeling.  "I know you heard the horse merchant's warning.  Did you mean what you said?"  _I cannot go unveiled if he is unwilling to affirm that promise._

She backs Zephyra away from the others slightly so she can see both of them.  "I have something that may help us without compromising Kae'ari's honesty while keeping the two of us hidden from prying eyes.  I will be honest.  I am hesitant to use it, and if this is what we decide, we will not enter the camp until long after dark."

OOC: Making a sense motive check on Keefe...  Evaluating his answer for honesty and any agenda that may be dangerous to her: 1d20+5=18.  Hopefully, ethandrew, you'll roll low.


----------



## ethandrew (Dec 1, 2007)

_Measure your words, measure them carefully,_ Keefe thinks the moment before answering. _"Of course I meant what I said. To be blunt, your death would not serve me, but your life and skills are an asset. My uncle did not send you out here so that you can die, he has need of your father. So I meant what I said. Out here I will protect you,"_ He looks to Kae'ari, _"Both of you."_

He pauses a moment, but continues before the others can get a word in, _"And you should know, angel, that Lord Nolan and his allies will suspect my uncle to send a team of assassins. As you can see, he has not, he has sent us. But not everyone we meet will see it as such, hence my hesitation at announcing our presence."_


OOC: Diplomacy Check for the statement to Nyrazha: 27
OOC: Bluff Check for the statement to Kae'ari:  21


----------



## shadowmask (Dec 1, 2007)

Nyrazha considers Keefe's words, weighing them carefully.  _I really have no choice._ 

Heaving a sigh, she dismounts and takes two boxes from her pack.  She gives her horse the command to stay.  As she lays the boxes on the ground and opens them, the others can see jars sealed with wax.  "These are pigments for hair and skin."  She indicates the box on the right.  "These are pigments for animal hair and hide."  She indicates the box on the left.

Nyrazha uncharacteristically clutches her hands together.  Unclenching them is an obvious effort.  _There is no going back after this._ 

"My idea is for Keefe and I to blend in with the common folk."  She looks quickly at Kae'ari.  "We would be servants assigned to you."  She looks quickly at Keefe.  "This way we will not be separated, and you can keep your vow."  She gathers her thoughts.  _How much to tell them without giving them power over me?_

"The pigments will wash off with these special soaps."  She points to two white jars, one in each box.  "We will have to wait for the colors to dry before entering the camp.  This is why we would not enter it until long after dark."  Nyrazha looks at her companions nervously, struggling to hide it.  "What say you?"


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Dec 4, 2007)

OOC: No blackdraco or bedford again this week.  Writing them out for the moment.

*Shajrom and Ahote: Overlooking the Orcish Camp*

Phai and Hrugnir have circled around to scout out another position.

Meanwhile, Ahote's elven eyes peer into the camp, though he isn't able to make out any specific orc that might look like a spellcaster, mostly due to the haze of the campfires.

A massive creature emerges from the central tent...not an orc, but something else.  A blue skinned, horned giant, followed by a retinue of brutish creatures, similar in stature but obviously lesser in status.

The blue giant bellows in the orcish language and the orcs all scramble to assemble before it.  Its honor guard, the half dozen lesser giants, post themselves around the lead creature.

The leader begins to speak in the harsh, snarling orcish tongue.

[sblock=Blue Giant's Orcish Speech...read only if your character knows Orcish]Never before has such a host of orcs been assembled.  What was once yours shall be again.  The humans are weak and we will see them crushed beneath our heel.  I, Goronesh, shall lead you to the victories your tribal leaders have been too weak to attain.  But...fail me, and you suffer their fate.  Victory!  or Death![/sblock]

The orcs let up a roaring cheer and clang their weapons and shields together.

*Kae'Ari, Keefe, and Nyrazha:  On The Road North* 

As the sun sets, activity at the logging camp seems to pick up slightly with the loggers returning to camp, cook fires made, and other activity audible but not visible due to the obscuring of the trees.

OOC: Are you going to the camp?  In disguise or no?


----------



## bedford (Dec 4, 2007)

Hrugnir circles around the camp watching the leader from another position, He smiles grimly and mutters "an ogre mage! now that's what i call a challenge"  he then starts heading back to the others


----------



## blackdraco (Dec 4, 2007)

While circling around the orchis camp, Phai tries to figure out any real danger… which he sees as magical or intelligent danger… 
he uses detect magic to check for any magic in the encampment, but of cause in a way not to get noticed by the orc’s. 
He then returns to the others. 

“sees anyone of importance”  he whispers to the others… and after the big ones speech he mumbles “some of you that understood what he said?”


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 5, 2007)

*"Somethin' th orcs liked it seems. Indeed an ogre mage is a challenge, even grater if it has a host of orcs behind him."* Shajrom mutters


----------



## Yttermayn (Dec 6, 2007)

blackdraco said:
			
		

> “sees anyone of importance”  he whispers to the others… and after the big ones speech he mumbles “some of you that understood what he said?”




"Orcs are a wound on the land, I rarely bother to parley with them before I cauterize them." Aohte responded.  "At least that thing that appears to be thier leader is big, and blue.  Should be easy to target on a battlefield.  That's assuming it's got the brass to show itself."


----------



## shadowmask (Dec 8, 2007)

Nyrazha glances toward the camp and its increased activity.  "We must make our decision quickly, or the decision will be taken from us by Time."


----------



## Lynx_The_one (Dec 8, 2007)

"I will enter. Whether you two wish to follow me is up to you." Kae'ari says


----------



## shadowmask (Dec 8, 2007)

Nyrazha closes her eyes for a second.  _Angels are almost as difficult as elementals._ 

Opening her eyes, she stares intently at Kae'ari.  "Are you willing to wait for us if Keefe chooses to disguise himself?  Are you willing to allow the townsfolk to believe us to be your servants?  If not, it is not worth the risk to go disguised."  _And I will be on my own._


----------



## shadowmask (Dec 11, 2007)

Nyrazha looks back and forth between her companions as the last of the sun's light begins to fade.  Her eyes narrow, indicating her frustration.  _Why did I believe that these ones were able to do what the Children of Water cannot?!_

She closes the cases with an audible snap.  "Forget I said anything.  I am sorry I wasted your time.  You, Kae'ari, wish to enter the camp.  I cannot, for my own reasons.  You, Keefe, wish to sleep in a bed.  I do, also.  However, that would necessitate staying in the logging camp, which I cannot do." 

She packs the cases of dyes in her pack, and pulls out a black cloak of Azgundi cut.  She dons the cloak and mounts her horse.  Looking at her companions with cold eyes, she continues.  "I will meet you on the other side of the logging camp, approximately a half an hour after sunrise.  Do as you wish."

With that, she pulls the hood up to hide her veils and knees her mount into the trees.  _Father is right.  I can trust no one here._  Her normally impeccable posture slumped dejectedly as she faded into the trees.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Dec 11, 2007)

*Kae'Ari and Keefe: In the Loggers Camp*

The loggers are sturdy folk and have stationed a couple of their number at the perimeter as guards and lookouts.  One of them eyes Keefe and Kae'Ari's approach while the other runs off into the camp.  The one that remained behind says loudly, "Evening, milord, milady.  What manner of business causes you to grace our humble camp with your presence?"

*Nyrazha: In the woods near the Loggers Camp*

As the sky darkens and Nyrazha tries to find a place to make camp, the light of a fire catches her eye.  As she gets closer, she sees that it is a bonfire in a large clearing, though it is unclear if there is anyone tending it.

*Ahote, Hrugnir, Phai, and Shajrom: Overlooking the Orcish Encampment*

OOC: Phai would have to get much closer to the camp in order to be within range of the _detect magic_ spell...within the perimeter of their outermost guards.

The blue skinned giant retires to his tent, with his honor guard standing outside the tent.  The orcs go back to their routines, although many of them have decided to celebrate by drinking, wrestling, and sparring.

OOC: Are you camping here, moving closer to gather more intel, moving off to a more secure area to camp?


----------



## Yttermayn (Dec 14, 2007)

"I suggest we move off and camp somewhere we're not likely to be stumbled upon, and try to get a better count of our enemies forces by the light of day, sans smoke."  Ahote said quietly to his present companions.  "I also think we should try to observe them when they pack up and are on the move.  That should give us a better idea of their level of organization and discipline."


----------



## blackdraco (Dec 14, 2007)

“Sounds like a good plan… we could also take a closer look at the camp before we do that”  Phai grins “the most silent ones of us could walk down there an snooze a bit around”  he says while patting his raven.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 14, 2007)

*"That be me kid. But now lets go off..."*


----------



## shadowmask (Dec 17, 2007)

Nyrazha rode into the woods, leaving her companions behind.  _Foolish, foolish girl!  How could you think that an Azgundi prince and an angel not of this world would react as you expect Emirans to react?  You were brought here because you are intelligent and can see into others' souls, as Mother puts it.  Now you are here in the woods with no real way to defend yourself against more than one or two bandits.  Foolish girl._

She sighs softly as her thoughts continue.  _You allow your fear and your temper to damage your chances of succeeding...to damage the relationships necessary to succeed.  The prince meant what he said, and you left him anyway.  Why?  Because he didn't think the dyes a good idea?  Why should he?  Azgundi women do not face the same penalties as Emiran women for simply showing their faces._

She ducks under a branch and allows Zephyra to pick their way.  _The angel would protect you from any who wish you harm.  Of course she doesn't understand the need for subtlety and cunning.  Even if she wished it, and it's against her nature, those wings are difficult to disguise at best._

_If only you had thought..._   Nyrazha's thoughts trail away as she becomes aware of the firelight filtering through the trees.  _Fire Caste?!_  Shaking her head, she dismounts.  _More foolishness from a foolish girl.  Think first, then act.  That is the lesson Mother taught you first!_

Nyrazha gestures Zephyra to stay and pulls the spyglass from her pack.  She pulls her cloak closer about herself, extends the spyglass to its full length, and lifts it to her eye.  She looks for those responsible for the bonfire and hopes she is wrong about who was there.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Dec 18, 2007)

OOC: No ethandrew or Lynx this week, so we'll skip them and hope they can get on next week.  Also no bedford...so, Hrugnir is still patrolling.

*Nyrazha*

The spyglass at first allows her to see only fire...as she pulls back a little, she discovers that the bonfire is moving toward her.  It is not a bonfire at all...it is a fire elemental.

*Shajrom, Phai, and Ahote*

With Hrugnir still out patrolling, the other three face a tough choice: Camp here and hope not to get ambushed by patrolling orcs or move off and potentially lose the half-ogre.

OOC: Slim update today, sorry.  Blame the holidays.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 18, 2007)

"We shall stay here. Lets set a hideout, a hole in the ground covered with a piece of clothe, with dirt leaves and sticks on it." Shajrom suggest, and moves to an appropiate location, with brushes or some vegetation, and start working on the hole before hearing what the other two have to say


----------



## ethandrew (Dec 18, 2007)

A yawn cracks Keefe’s mouth, which turns into a wide grin at the possible rudeness of yawning in front of an angel, as if her company bored him. At least Nyrazha would banter back and forth and not simple put-downs. She was growing on him these past few days, something which surprised him, almost as much as the subtle sadness that she had not accompanied them into town. Suddenly he stops walking, waiting for Kae’ari to stop and notice before speaking. When she does he sighs dramatically, _”I feel like we’ve made a mistake leaving Nyrazha alone in the woods merely for the comfort of a bed. Do you think we should go back? Maybe we can slip out before the whole town knows they have an angel visiting. What do you say? I think we should go back and stay with her, even if her whole dye idea was terrible.”_


----------



## Lynx_The_one (Dec 18, 2007)

"I am here to travel north on a visit to a northern temple. The Prince has business that I am not privy to." Kae'ari says

OOC: Sorry about my absence in everything, life's been hectic. If my internet stops acting up I should be back after christmas


----------



## ethandrew (Dec 19, 2007)

Keefe’s nervous laughter cuts off the end of Kae’ari’s statement to the guard, and he playfully pats the angel on her shoulder before moving toward the guard playfully, _”Ha! Never met an angel before, have ya’? Playful lot, they are! Name’s Dilforld,”_ Keefe lies, pushing his hand forward to shake the guard’s hand. _”I aint no prince, least no proper one. People call me the Prince of Peas. See, cause I grow ‘em and sorts, and King of Peas aint flow like Prince does. Wanna taste?”_ He reaches into his bag, digging his hand deep for a moment with a determined look on his face before finally pulling his hand out empty at the same time he speaks again, _”Nah, cold peas aint do ‘em justice. So see, temple asks who can escort the lovely angel up north to her temples. I thought I could come up and get some good company and check the soils for growin, if’n I be fixin’ to move or expand me farm. Peas grow well here? Lotta rain or real dry?”_

OOC: Obviously a big ol’ bluff. And a great time to roll a 20, Bluff Check (1d20+17=37). Hopefully Kae'ari will play along.


----------



## shadowmask (Dec 20, 2007)

Nyrazha barely stifles her gasp.  _What would an elemental be doing here?  There are only Azgundi loggers nearby._  She hides her nervousness by mounting her horse.  Deliberately, she keeps her black cloak pulled closely about her.  She scans her surroundings looking for any others that may be associated with the elemental.

[sblock=OOC]I forgot this last night when I posted, and now I can't find the direct link.  This is the link to all of the rolls I've made for Nyrazha to date.  Sorry.    Spot [15,1] = (16)[/sblock]


----------



## blackdraco (Dec 20, 2007)

“Master dwarf, please keep silent. Digging and working would make all too much noise.”  Phai says in a low voice. Somehow he saw the dwarf as dangerous, ‘so it is good he is on our side’ Phai thought. “I have another idea. Two of us set up a camp, a bit away from here, safe from the enemy… and in the meantime me and Shajrom sneak in the camp, and gather all the info we can. Invisible as the wind”  Phai grins “if you are up to it master dwarf?”  he asks Shajrom, and takes out a piece of wood. (The Meta rod of silent)

His raven turns it head and looks at the elven with its blank eyes. It lift from Phai’s shoulder flies over to Ahote and lands on his shoulder, as silently as it can.


----------



## Yttermayn (Dec 22, 2007)

The strange looking creature that always seems to silently accompany Ahote finally breaks its silence with a hiss when the bird lands on it's master's shoulder.  Ahote quiets the two foot high mixture of ratty fur and blue-tinged scales with a glance.  "I will leave the sneaky work to you two and tend to our camp.  Let us go and find an optimal spot."


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Dec 26, 2007)

OOC: Still no bedford.  I'm going to leave him an opening to come back in case life or the holidays have gotten the better of him.  If he's not back by Jan 8th (two updates from now), then I'll write him out.

*Keefe and Kae'Ari: In the Logger's Camp*

The logger-guard looks over Keefe and Kae'Ari, "Guard to an angel, eh?  Good way to keep from gettin' drafted into the King's armies, I 'spose.  Lord Noran done right by my reckonin', keepin' us out of it.  Ye're free to bed down at the camp if you like.  I can tell ya' the boys'll be starin' and askin' questions about the angel though.  Can't say as any of us have ever seen one before."

The other guard comes running back up, addressing the first guard, "Boss says to take their weapons if they're to be stayin' overnight, give 'em back when they leave."

*Nyrazha: In the Woods*

Scanning the area, Nyrazha spots a humanoid figure near the elemental, speaking to it apparently, though Nyrazha isn't close enough to make out what they're saying.  OOC: Listen check to make out a word or two.  The elemental appears to know Nyrazha is there, but the humanoid figure doesn't.

*Shajrom, Phai, and Ahote: At the edge of the Orc Encampment* 

The dwarf is able to set up a relatively concealed camp for the trio to utilize for the night.  Hrugnir has still not returned from scouting the outer perimeter of the orc encampment.  

OOC: Who, if anyone, is scouting closer to the orcs and what resources are you using (spells, magic items, skill checks) to aid in being undetected?


----------



## blackdraco (Dec 28, 2007)

OOC:
phai will go scouting the orc camp and use invisibility on himself and anyone that comes with him… he’ll also use the “rod of metamagic: extend lesser” on the spell so it would last longer. 
Other than that he’ll use move silently 
move silently check (1d20 13=27)

his raven stays with those that don’t go to the orc camp… 

IC:
“so, are there anyone else that are curios of what is inside that tent”  phai says, already preparing to cast invisibility on him self.


----------



## shadowmask (Jan 1, 2008)

Nyrazha sits quietly on Zephyra and strains to hear what the two are saying to each other.  _I can't just leave them to their plots.  There must be something I can take back to the others to indicate whether these two are friend or foe._

[sblock=OOC]Listen: 1d20+1 = [3,1] = (4) 

Bardic Knowledge: Why would a fire elemental be in an Azgundi forest north of the capital, other than as part of Emiran Fire Caste espionage?[/sblock]


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jan 1, 2008)

OOC: Hope everyone is having a happy new year.  Since the holidays seem to have kidnapped almost everyone, we'll skip this week's update and pick it back up next week.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jan 8, 2008)

OOC: Hello?  Anybody home?  If I don't hear from anyone this week, I shall have to assume that interest has been collectively lost and let the game die.


----------



## Yttermayn (Jan 8, 2008)

Hey hey hey now, don't be talking like that.  I think they are all waiting because of the previous announcement that you'de wait till after the holidays...


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jan 8, 2008)

Yep


----------



## blackdraco (Jan 10, 2008)

OOC:
I agree with ytterman… 
I don’t think we should shut down the game jet…


----------



## Yttermayn (Jan 15, 2008)

C'mon, folks!  We've got a game to play here!   Pleeeeeeeeese post?


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Shajrom and Phai: Scouting the Orc Camp*

OOC: Assuming that Shajrom is scouting with Phai.

Shajrom and Phai, invisible, slip quietly into the perimeter of the orc camp.  As they near the various campfires of the brutish creatures, they note that the orcs aren't settling down to rest...on the contrary, they appear to be starting their daily routines.

OOC: Knowledge (Local) checks if you have ranks in it, please.

The ogre mage's honor guard is still stationed outside of his tent and there does not seem to be any detectable activity within...at least not at this range.

*Ahote: At Camp*

Finding himself alone, Ahote also finds himself spotting an orc patrol ranging further afield...and unknowingly approaching his position as the six orcs distract eachother with boastful tales of their prowess in battle.

*Nyrazha: Spying on Fire*

Though the noise of the elemental's crackling flames prevents her from hearing what is being said, Nyrazha does recall tales from home about the fire caste's tactics against Thay...burning infrastructure and resources such as farm fields and lumber forests in order to sap the economic strength and well being of an enemy.


----------



## Yttermayn (Jan 16, 2008)

OOC: Ok, I have something fun to try, but I realized that I never put down languages known.  Is it safe to assume, knowing the great feud between elves and orcs, that Ahote would know orcish?


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jan 16, 2008)

Yttermayn said:
			
		

> OOC: Ok, I have something fun to try, but I realized that I never put down languages known.  Is it safe to assume, knowing the great feud between elves and orcs, that Ahote would know orcish?




OOC: Yes.


----------



## Yttermayn (Jan 16, 2008)

OOC: Here!


----------



## Yttermayn (Jan 17, 2008)

OOC: cool! edit: I just realized that my int bonus is 0 (10).  Unless the 3.5 rules are different than 3.0 on this subject, I don't know any other languages besides common and elvish.  If that's the case, is it concivable I'd at least know a couple of often used orcish words, like "kill" and "cowards"?

Ahote moves to a position in between the orc patrol and the campsite.  He will move as far as he can away from the camp along that trajectory, but no closer than 60'.  He will take 20, if possible, to hide himself from sight. He is being mindfull of orcish darkvision.  He will watch and wait.  If the patrol seems like it is going to come too close to the campsite, he will wait until he is confident he can do some spellcasting without drawing attention to himself.  He will cast ghost sound with the following sound description: Many orcish voices, in a random cadence, each voice whispering one word in orcish: "Cowards".  The round after ghost sound is cast, Ahote will cast silent image.  The image description:  Using his knowledge of religion, Ahote's image will be of a massive, impressively built orc, in the nastiest, most terrifying and awe inspiring armor he can imagine.  This orc has one eye, the other having been gouged out and leaving a horrific scar.  (OOC: Obviously, trying to make a convincing apparition of Grumsh)  Grumsh will approach the orcish patrol and very deliberately point at three random orcs in the party, indicating the cowards in their group.  If that isn't enough to get them fighting each other or fleeing, and they don't discover the ruse, Ahote will toss another ghost sound out there that will be one more word in orcish, in an impossibly deep and terrifying voice: "Kill."
If that dosn't work, well, I guess I'll just fireball the lot of them.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jan 17, 2008)

Shajrom whispers to Phai:* "I think these fools are preparing to move on, after the scouts come back, they will certainly start moving. We could see their speed and their formation on the move, and the positions of the guards when they settled down."*


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jan 17, 2008)

OOC: Teensy problem: No Gruumsh in this world.  The Orcish "boogeyman" so to speak is a being known as The Dark Mistress.


----------



## Yttermayn (Jan 17, 2008)

crazy_monkey1956 said:
			
		

> OOC: Teensy problem: No Gruumsh in this world.  The Orcish "boogeyman" so to speak is a being known as The Dark Mistress.




OOC: Ok, can I fake it with her instead?


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jan 17, 2008)

Yttermayn said:
			
		

> OOC: Ok, can I fake it with her instead?




OOC: Yep.


----------



## Yttermayn (Jan 18, 2008)

OOC: Ok, I hereby revise the descriptions as appropriate to the mistress, then.  (I'd be more descriptive, but my player knowledge is a lot less than Ahote's character knowledge concerning her.)


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jan 18, 2008)

OOC: Think of her as an evil fertility goddess that denies her bounty to those who anger her.  Orcish society is male dominated because orcs see females as mortal embodiments of the Dark Mistress and her fickle, malicious ways.


----------



## Yttermayn (Jan 19, 2008)

OOC: You really want me to re-describe the illusion now, huh?


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jan 19, 2008)

OOC: It would fit the setting better.    But, no, you don't _have_ to.


----------



## Yttermayn (Jan 21, 2008)

crazy_monkey1956 said:
			
		

> OOC: It would fit the setting better.    But, no, you don't _have_ to.




OOC: Ok, change the gender of the figure to female, and replace the word "cowards" with "impotent".   
.
.
.
.
OOC: Seriously, If I think of anything better, I'll post it...


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jan 22, 2008)

OOC: And so it is, with heavy heart, that I close the book on this game.  Our four dwindled to two this week, which just isn't enough.  Thank you all for signing up and giving this little political allegory a shot and thanks especially to those who kept the faith to the bitter end.


----------



## Yttermayn (Jan 22, 2008)

crazy_monkey1956 said:
			
		

> OOC: And so it is, with heavy heart, that I close the book on this game.  Our four dwindled to two this week, which just isn't enough.  Thank you all for signing up and giving this little political allegory a shot and thanks especially to those who kept the faith to the bitter end.




Darn.  Well, maybe that will leave some free time to update a certain other game twice a week?


----------

